# Longchamp Autumn - Winter 2018



## seton

The fashion show and presentation happened at Chaillot - Théâtre national de la Danse 
unfortunately, my google-fu showed up very little besides an IG from one of the models



LC had a lot of these DVF chain link patterns in their RTW.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Here’s a little instagram video from behind the scenes at that presentation

I think I see several Sur Seine bags among others


----------



## seton

That's correct.  For AW18, the Sur Seine gets the quilted treatment, looking more Chanel-like.

I think I also saw an Ultraviolet Madeleine in keeping with Panetone.


----------



## seton

Jeremy Scott x Longchamp


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> Jeremy Scott x Longchamp



Only about two more weeks until Paris Fashion Week begins during the last week of February. Can’t wait!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

From WWD’s regular slideshow previewing Paris Fashion Week

*Paris Fall 2018 Designer Inspirations
“The theme of the season is the modern Amazon. She is dynamic, agile and has a thirst for discovery. She lives life to the fullest, traveling the world, always eager to meet new people and embark on new adventures. The Equestrian theme is the central focus for this season’s prints. The cool tones symbolize her, calm and collected, focused on achieving the goals she sets for herself.”*
—Sophie Delafontaine, artistic director, Longchamp




source


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> The Equestrian theme is the central focus for this season’s prints.



Equestrian. [emoji206] [emoji171] 
I am excited!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Tomorrow is the day!!!!!!!

nice Amazone bags!


----------



## seton

Looks like they will be showing the fashion show I mentioned back in Jan. I have seen videos of the show but was not allowed to share them here altho I asked for you guys. You can see the quilted Amazone I mentioned in that IG video.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Yes I’m glad to see it appears they’ll be releasing the fall 2018 video to coincide with their PFW presentation.  I thought it sucked that they held back the spring 2018 video for so long. It kinda landed with a thud here. I don’t think that was a good PR move by LC in terms of trying to build excitement for the upcoming season.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Tomorrow is the day!!!!!!!
> 
> nice Amazone bags!




Thanks so much for posting! I finally managed to stop the frame on the Black Quilted Amazone bag!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much for posting! I finally managed to stop the frame on the Black Quilted Amazone bag!



I'm not sure if that's black or purple.




Here's the other one. Love these.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> I'm not sure if that's black or purple.
> 
> View attachment 3988425
> 
> ]



Pretty sure it's black. They changed the model in the photo. A brunette is now wearing that outfit and she is not even carrying a bag IIRC but there is a black model wearing a similiar outfit with a fur jacket over it and she is carring a black Amazone with it.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I hope the quality is nice! I'm not a fan of similar bags by Rebecca Minkoff and Coach but maybe this pretty quilted LC will be better


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Longchamp FW18 presentation at PFW
from instagram


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's the other one. Love these. [emoji813]



That burgundy-ish Amazone. [emoji7]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Longchamp FW18 presentation at PFW
from instagram


----------



## shailenecoop

Catwalk like a Cake walk 


Cosmopolitan said:


> Here’s a little instagram video from behind the scenes at that presentation
> 
> I think I see several Sur Seine bags among others


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Longchamp FW18 presentation at PFW
from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Longchamp FW18 presentation at PFW
from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## obscurity7

That violet whip-stitched Mademoiselle...


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Longchamp FW18 presentation at PFW
from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## SmokieDragon

The Mademoiselles look interesting, especially those with suede - I think those are safe from my fingernails haha


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Longchamp FW18 presentation at PFW
from instagram


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> View attachment 3989557



These are so furry!! Those on the top shelf look so soft and make me think of a furry pet dog


----------



## Cosmopolitan

source: vogue.com
photos: courtesy of Longchamp


----------



## Cosmopolitan

source: vogue.com
photos: courtesy of Longchamp


----------



## Cosmopolitan

source: vogue.com
photos: courtesy of Longchamp


----------



## Cosmopolitan

source: vogue.com
photos: courtesy of Longchamp


----------



## obscurity7

Why so much furry fuzziness?  I mean, I like a bit of fur as much as the next girl (faux mostly), but these all end up being A Lot of Look.


----------



## seton

LOL. I agree.

Thanks for ll your hard work, Cosmo xx


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> Thanks for ll your hard work, Cosmo xx



Thanks for saying that because I woke up way too early for this and now I’m exhausted. 

Seems like they previewed a smaller variety of bags than usual and focused more heavily on the rtw.

A small Amazone might work for me, or the Tomette camera bag. Eager to see all the color options. Maybe even the snake print Amazone lol. Of course I’m drawn to the khaki in it.




This new hobo/saddle bag below has the Shop It hardware on the front. The rings on the side remind me of the old school Tom Ford YSL Saharienne bag.


----------



## obscurity7

seton said:


> LOL. I agree.
> 
> Thanks for ll your hard work, Cosmo xx


I second that!  All these pictures are awesome and I'm sure it's no small amount of work to get them all up for us to gawk at and drool over.  Thank you so much, Cosmo!!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Every time I see something to post here on the forum, @Cosmopolitan is already on it! You're the most fab LC member!!! Thanks for helping us enjoy these exciting times


----------



## seton

I agree that LC seems focused on the RTW this time but it looks like they showed all the new bags that I saw. I'll double check when I have the time to make sure.

I think I will go for the Hexagonal sunnies as long as they fit me big head. I almost got a pair of Derek Lam hexagonal sunnies last yr so glad I waited.

BTW, *Cosmo*, I have some ads from the 1990s for that thread youre gonna start. LMK if you want them nd I will PM.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> I agree that LC seems focused on the RTW this time but it looks like they showed all the new bags that I saw. I'll double check when I have the time to make sure.
> 
> I think I will go for the Hexagonal sunnies as long as they fit me big head. I almost got a pair of Derek Lam hexagonal sunnies last yr so glad I waited.
> 
> BTW, *Cosmo*, I have some ads from the 1990s for that thread youre gonna start. LMK if you want them nd I will PM.



I guess I didn’t mean new bags necessarily, moreso meant I missed seeing more of the range of colors that will be offered for existing hyped lines like the Mademoiselle, Madeleine, etc. Seems like they revealed more at spring press day. 

And yes absolutely send those vintage ads my way.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Great pics, Cosmo. 
Thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> now I’m exhausted.
> 
> A small Amazone might work for me, or the Tomette camera bag.
> 
> This new hobo/saddle bag below.



Thank you @Cosmopolitan for sharing all of these with us. Really appreciate your efforts. [emoji171]

When I saw the Tomette camera bag, I was thinking "Finally, a camera bag with chain from LC!" Somehow, I hope there is a plain burgundy option for this bag. Same goes for the Amazone too, a plain burgundy will be really nice.

I am drawn to the Saddle bag too and noticed the Shop It logo as well. Keen to see how the leather feels for this bag as the current leather tote felt more rigid and for a crossbody, I will very much prefer the leather to be softer instead.


----------



## DanniiV

I can't wait to find out what colors LPs will come in this year A/W .


----------



## Cosmopolitan

few more pics from instagram 



this looks like the sand Amazone in the spring line?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram

appears there’s a khaki Tomette and Mademoiselles in background


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> few more pics from instagram
> View attachment 3990675



I keep coming back to look at this one. Need to see how bright the neon pink is irl.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> few more pics from instagram
> 
> View attachment 3990675



Ahhh!!! Lovely!!! Thanks so much for all the photos! Wow!

Those fur bags look weird as does the logo tassel necklace haha


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> I keep coming back to look at this one. Need to see how bright the neon pink is irl.



Looks like we are admiring the same bag - see my post below yours haha!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Looks like we are admiring the same bag - see my post below yours haha!


Yay! [emoji106] I wonder if we get to be twinsies? [emoji16]


----------



## seton

I saw some clutches/x-small crossbodys that hasn't shown up yet in the press.

The green Tomette was in the RTW fashion show.


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> I keep coming back to look at this one. Need to see how bright the neon pink is irl.



I also really like this one! I love the bright and braided detailing, and love the simplicity of the shape of this bag....


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> I also really like this one! I love the bright and braided detailing, and love the simplicity of the shape of this bag....


[emoji16] You know how I adore purple plus the hardware looks like a dark gunmetal which I prefer. Not sure whether the neon pink is too bright but this is one bag I am looking forward to checking out in person.


----------



## obscurity7

frenziedhandbag said:


> [emoji16] You know how I adore purple plus the hardware looks like a dark gunmetal which I prefer. Not sure whether the neon pink is too bright but this is one bag I am looking forward to checking out in person.


400 pictures of bags and there are now three of us drooling over the same exact one!  LOL


----------



## frenziedhandbag

obscurity7 said:


> 400 pictures of bags and there are now three of us drooling over the same exact one!  LOL


Let's see whether more will join us. [emoji6]


----------



## lovingmybags

Omg the RTW is TDF!  A bit too much shearling maybe, but still cool.  I'm very intrigued by the saddle bag, but feel the clasp may be hard to get in and out of...


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Re-posting a video from Monday's press day that Longchamp deleted, resulting in a blank spot on p.2 of this thread, but then they put it back up again.... The video shows a few glimpses of bags


----------



## Cosmopolitan

source: http://marieclaire.be/fr/fashion-week-paris-accessoires-2018/


----------



## obscurity7

Cosmopolitan said:


> source: http://marieclaire.be/fr/fashion-week-paris-accessoires-2018/
> 
> View attachment 3993505
> View attachment 3993506
> View attachment 3993507
> View attachment 3993508
> View attachment 3993509
> View attachment 3993510
> View attachment 3993511
> View attachment 3993512


Oh, that green quilted Mademoiselle is also quite lovely.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

I’m digging the pink fuzzy bucket bag.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Glitter_pixie said:


> I’m digging the pink fuzzy bucket bag.



Haha! Apparently these are called the “Give Me a Hug” bags.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Purseblog put a couple of Longchamp bags on its list of best runway bags of PFW

https://www.purseblog.com/fashionweek/best-runway-bags-paris-fashion-week-fall-2018/


----------



## Cosmopolitan

some new pics! 

source: Vogue Taiwan 

https://www.vogue.com.tw/mobile/collection/content/content-39096.html

Alezan (I think that’s what this new line is called)







Mademoiselle and Tomette


----------



## Cosmopolitan

source: Vogue Taiwan

Amazone






Madeleine




Paris Rocks




Give Me a Hug





Roseau


----------



## Cosmopolitan

source: Vogue Taiwan 

Boots and eyewear


----------



## obscurity7

Cosmopolitan said:


> some new pics!
> 
> source: Vogue Taiwan
> 
> https://www.vogue.com.tw/mobile/collection/content/content-39096.html
> 
> Alezan (I think that’s what this new line is called)
> 
> View attachment 3999597
> View attachment 3999598
> View attachment 3999599


I have mixed feelings on the Alezan.  That square twist lock looks REALLY small.  I wonder how practical it would be for everyday life.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

obscurity7 said:


> I have mixed feelings on the Alezan.  That square twist lock looks REALLY small.  I wonder how practical it would be for everyday life.



Yes I’m wondering about the twistlocks too although I’m guessing they’d be more of a problem on the smaller bags in the line. We’ll have to test em out. 

I think the lock is actually undone in this first pic.


----------



## Phiomega

Cosmopolitan said:


> View attachment 3999697



I like the saddle bag style and this color - looks like there are two strap options? If yes, this will be very functional!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

blogger MillyQ with Amazone bag on instagram


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Yes I’m wondering about the twistlocks





obscurity7 said:


> That square twist lock looks REALLY small.



I fumbled with the twist lock on the shop-it leather tote. It is really small and I found I took a long time in attempting to clasp the bag. As the lock is small, I have to really angle it properly so that it closes but with a brush of my arm (whilst bag is on me), it comes undone easily.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Amazone



Just found out today that the Amazone had been postponed to launch end of May (for Singapore), said to be in line with global launch?

I like the Burgundy Amazone. The color looks rich, just the way I like my burgundy. [emoji813]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Tomette



Tomette looks like a good size. Love the black and purple out of all color choices but it will be great if there is an all leather option in time to come.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Mademoiselle



The brown Mademoiselle looks like Naturel? Such a gorgeous neutral. *dangerously saving photos

Thank you Cosmo for enabling. [emoji253] [emoji28]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Just found out today that the Amazone had been postponed to launch end of May (for Singapore), said to be in line with global launch?



Thanks for the info. I posted in the spring thread earlier this week that the Amazone bags have been removed from U.S. Longchamp.com and I was speculating about a delayed release.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I was speculating about a delayed release.



I left my name for the preview launch that is happening early May. Will take mod pics and share if I am allowed. Does that mean the F/W Amazone bags will be delayed in turn?


----------



## Stansy

I love the suede boots - hopefully they are not too much „over knee“...


----------



## Cosmopolitan

blogger MillyQ with another Amazone bag on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> source: Vogue Taiwan
> 
> Amazone
> 
> View attachment 3999618
> View attachment 3999619
> View attachment 3999620
> 
> 
> Madeleine
> 
> View attachment 3999621
> 
> 
> Paris Rocks
> 
> View attachment 3999623
> 
> 
> Give Me a Hug
> 
> View attachment 3999624
> View attachment 3999625
> 
> 
> Roseau
> 
> View attachment 3999626
> View attachment 3999627



I really love these printed Roseau totes. I keep coming back to look at them. I will definitely want one so I hope they’re released in the US. Will have difficulty choosing a color, as I like them both!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

fall preview presentation, looks like London boutique

source: instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

more on instagram from the above presentation


----------



## Cosmopolitan

source: http://www.stefanoguerrini.vision/longchamp-ai-2018-leleganza-di-unamazzone/


----------



## Cosmopolitan

source: instagram


----------



## seton

These are very limited availability. These are avail at Madison but I have no idea where else they will be avail.

*LP Club*
in gunmetal, khaki, cranberry, and navy with matching leather and contrasting resin and 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 contrasting  logo stitching. They have a (larger) pocket in the back and are $30 more than the regular LPNs.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> These are very limited availability. These are avail at Madison but I have no idea where else they will be avail.



Apparently available on Fifth too. From instagram


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> Apparently available on Fifth too. From instagram
> 
> View attachment 4035753



well, they must have given it away bc it wasnt avail for sale  when I was there today. It does have that wording on the flap which is weird.


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> These are very limited availability. These are avail at Madison but I have no idea where else they will be avail.
> 
> *LP Club*
> in gunmetal, khaki, cranberry, and navy with matching leather and contrasting resin and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4035740
> View attachment 4035741
> View attachment 4035742
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> contrasting  logo stitching. They have a (larger) pocket in the back and are $30 more than the regular LPNs.



Interesting! The short handled ones look great and chic


----------



## seton

seton said:


> These are very limited availability. These are avail at Madison but I have no idea where else they will be avail.
> 
> *LP Club*
> in gunmetal, khaki, cranberry, and navy with matching leather and contrasting resin and  contrasting  logo stitching. They have a (larger) pocket in the back and are $30 more than the regular LPNs.




I thought about it over the weekend and wanted to get one so I found out what the deal was:

Right now for the rest of April, it will only be avail at Madison and Fifth Ave.
Starting in May, it will become avail at all LC boutiques for everyone.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> I thought about it over the weekend and wanted to get one so I found out what the deal was:
> 
> Right now for the rest of April, it will only be avail at Madison and Fifth Ave.
> Starting in May, it will become avail at all LC boutiques for everyone.



Yay, what color will you get????

I like them. For me they are like a marriage of the best parts of the Neo (tonal coordinating leather flap and handles; no gold button) and the sturdy good-old Pliage nylon. Plus the contrasting resin is cool.

I'll be in NYC briefly in a couple of weekends. Maybe I'll check them out.


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Starting in May, it will become avail at all LC boutiques for everyone.



Thanks so much for finding out! Now I have to think about which one I'd like to get haha


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> Yay, what color will you get????
> 
> I like them. For me they are like a marriage of the best parts of the Neo (tonal coordinating leather flap and handles; no gold button) and the sturdy good-old Pliage nylon. Plus the contrasting resin is cool.
> 
> I'll be in NYC briefly in a couple of weekends. Maybe I'll check them out.



i am leaning toward the gray 1621 which has the yellow.

all the colorways have black lining except for the khaki which has beige.
 it comes in all the styles that a regular LPN comes in including document holder and travel bag. 
all the 1899s were sold out at madison and there was only one 1623 left so i think i will reserve mine at soho in may.


----------



## LuvAllBags

seton said:


> These are very limited availability. These are avail at Madison but I have no idea where else they will be avail.
> 
> *LP Club*
> in gunmetal, khaki, cranberry, and navy with matching leather and contrasting resin and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4035740
> View attachment 4035741
> View attachment 4035742
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> contrasting  logo stitching. They have a (larger) pocket in the back and are $30 more than the regular LPNs.



Just seeing these now. Love!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> all the colorways have black lining except for the khaki which has beige.



Thank you for sharing these. [emoji171] the looks of them! 


Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Anne Hathaway was seen at LAX this week carrying the new Longchamp FW18 Alezan/Alezane(?) bag... also she apparently spilled her water bottle in it

source: http://www.hawtcelebs.com/anne-hathaway-at-los-angeles-international-airport-04-24-2018/ and Facebook


----------



## Cosmopolitan

few glimpses of FW18 bags (and a dog) in this instagram video


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> few glimpses of FW18 bags (and a dog) in this instagram video




That's a lot of eyewear!!!


----------



## furuutsu

Thanks seton for sharing pics of the LP Club! I couldn't resist checking out my local boutique to see if they had them  




They had only the gunmetal and khaki colours, in the sizes displayed.

Got for myself the gunmetal backpack; I like the pop of colour from the yellow logo and button, which contrast nicely with the gunmetal.

Will post more photos of the backpack in the show your Longchamp thread.


----------



## Sam18q

Will LP club be available in North America?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Sam18q said:


> Will LP club be available in North America?



Answered on previous page:



seton said:


> Right now for the rest of April, it will only be avail at Madison and Fifth Ave.
> Starting in May, it will become avail at all LC boutiques for everyone.


----------



## Phiomega

seton said:


> These are very limited availability. These are avail at Madison but I have no idea where else they will be avail.
> 
> *LP Club*
> in gunmetal, khaki, cranberry, and navy with matching leather and contrasting resin and contrasting  logo stitching. They have a (larger) pocket in the back and are $30 more than the regular LPNs.



I like these a lot! Big fan of classic shape with a touch of edge - eye ing the Gunmetal or Khaki backpack or MLH.... hope it shows up in this part of the world!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Quick update on LP Club availability in Singapore. It is exclusive to Paragon boutique and only available in Navy, Gunmetal and Khaki for now. SA is unsure when or if Cranberry will ever arrive on our shores. Khaki in 1621 already sold out, again, with no notion of whether a restock will happen.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> hope it shows up in this part of the world!



It is already available in Singapore. Time to check your boutique.


----------



## SmokieDragon

LP Club is in Malaysia exclusively at KLCC in Navy, Gunmetal and Khaki. Not sure if Garnet will be arriving. You can also emboss the flap. Here it is on the wall, first 3 columns on the left and a comparison of LP Club Gunmetal with regular Gunmetal. The former is a shade lighter than the latter


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> LP Club is in Malaysia exclusively at KLCC



Did you get one?

I saw a bunch of the Club bags in khaki at the Fifth Ave boutique on Saturday. Didn’t ask about availability of the other colors.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Btw the launch of the Amazone bags, which I believe was originally scheduled for May 3, is now set for May 22  

My boutique has them stashed in the back and I was able to see them last month. I’m waiting to see all the fall color options.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Did you get one?



Yes, I got a Gunmetal SLH


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Btw the launch of the Amazone bags is now set for May 22



Same here in my home country


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Yes, I got a Gunmetal SLH



Yay for you!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Yay for you!



Thanks!


----------



## SmokieDragon

This Club SLH may turn out to be my fave SLH. Look at the humongous back pocket below which can fit an iPad Mini!!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Amazone bag on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Amazone bags on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Amazone bags on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

pressday in Dubai 

source: instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

few more pics from pressday in Dubai 

source: instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Amazone on instagram

I think this white-white version is coming in the fall line


----------



## Cosmopolitan

more pics from pressday in Dubai 

source: instagram


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Amazone on instagram
> 
> I think this white-white version is coming in the fall line
> 
> View attachment 4069011



Looks like it could be light gray... We shall see in FW


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> more pics from pressday in Dubai
> 
> source: instagram
> 
> View attachment 4069774



Looks like someone splashed soya sauce on the tassels, LOL!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Amazone at Dubai pressday 

source: instagram


----------



## BigTexy

SmokieDragon said:


> Looks like someone splashed soya sauce on the tassels, LOL!


Oh man! I was liking this bag before that comment, lol [emoji12]


----------



## MamaSleepy

obscurity7 said:


> I have mixed feelings on the Alezan.  That square twist lock looks REALLY small.  I wonder how practical it would be for everyday life.


 Thinking a couple of twists will scratch the metal plate. Square lock will be scratched if the metal plate is also on the back of the flap - right? (I hate scratches on hardware so always worry - wish there was a coating to prevent scratches)


----------



## MamaSleepy

frenziedhandbag said:


> I fumbled with the twist lock on the shop-it leather tote. It is really small and I found I took a long time in attempting to clasp the bag. As the lock is small, I have to really angle it properly so that it closes but with a brush of my arm (whilst bag is on me), it comes undone easily.


Good to know!


----------



## SmokieDragon

MamaSleepy said:


> Thinking a couple of twists will scratch the metal plate. Square lock will be scratched if the metal plate is also on the back of the flap - right? (I hate scratches on hardware so always worry - wish there was a coating to prevent scratches)



My Shop-It Tote has such a plate - no scratches so far. I don't have to fumble at all


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Longchamp pics of Amazones


----------



## Cosmopolitan

It’s the official launch day for the Amazones 

(Since it’s nearly the end of the spring season already I’m posting these here)

source: instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Cosmopolitan said:


> It’s the official launch day for the Amazones
> View attachment 4075983


Wow, is that a trick of the lighting or are they coming out with a purple leather? I feel like it might just be the burgundy we've been seeing.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Wow, is that a trick of the lighting or are they coming out with a purple leather? I feel like it might just be the burgundy we've been seeing.



It's hard to tell what's going on, the last two of the group sort of look like metallic fuchsia and metallic dark green to me. Or like you said, it could be weird lighting on the burgundy and black.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Longchamp.com is in the process of adding Amazone bags onto the site. It's a work in progress but from what I can see, it appears that the quilted Amazones are lambskin.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Amazone on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Whoa, hold onto your Longchamp horses..... Longchamp.com is currently adding a whole bunch of new colors and new bags, not just Amazones.... Is this the website flip for fall already, or what?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

more from Longchamp.com


----------



## Cosmopolitan

more from Longchamp.com

Lots of butterflies and flowers. Guess Longchamp really is trying to court a younger customer base.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Just thinking out loud here, but maybe this is all part of a “pre-fall” collection, similar to how Longchamp did its first cruise collection before spring 2018.....


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from LC instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Of course there are lots of fall bags that weren't posted today... the quilted Mademoiselles and little Tomette bags, the Alezan saddle bags, the furry Give Me a Hug bags....


----------



## SmokieDragon

Thanks so much @Cosmopolitan for all the eye candy and information 

Is it just me or does the Quilted Amazone generally have an older look than the non-quilted ones? Anyway, I tried on the Medium sized quilted one in the boutique and gosh, it's light!

Those "Love" Cuirs look so corny haha


----------



## seton

Darn. Cosmo beat me to it. I stopped by Soho and they were just putting out the stuff now


----------



## seton

The end


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Oooooo, great pics @seton! Lucky you to see the new stuff in person already. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

The part that makes me the happiest so far is seeing LC continue to use more and more silver hardware (or nickel/gunmetal) in the Heritage line.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

I am kind of bummed that the quilted Amazone bags are made of lambskin.  While beautiful its very delicate IMO. I used to own a Chanel classic flap shoulder bag in black lambskin and after not too many uses, it had significant color loss and rubbing on the back from where it touched my clothing.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

two Amazone videos from instagram


----------



## seton

Yay for Dallas having its own IG account!

I'm finally home so I can write now. 

I've been to all 4 NYC stores in the past 2 wks and it looks like Madison is the only place that will be carrying the red LP Club. None of the other stores have it and other international members have already mentioned that it's not avail in their country either.

I didnt mention that I was at Fifth Ave bc they didnt put out anything new. Still no sign of the Fifth Ave merch.


----------



## paula3boys

seton said:


> Yay for Dallas having its own IG account!
> 
> I'm finally home so I can write now.
> 
> I've been to all 4 NYC stores in the past 2 wks and it looks like Madison is the only place that will be carrying the red LP Club. None of the other stores have it and other international members have already mentioned that it's not avail in their country either.
> 
> I didnt mention that I was at Fifth Ave bc they didnt put out anything new. Still no sign of the Fifth Ave merch.


Thank you for the update.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> Yay for Dallas having its own IG account!



Haha I betcha Longchamp corporate shuts that down as I’ve seen them do with other IG accounts that individual boutiques have started. They seem to want the message to come from all one place. 

So is the Madison boutique remaining open @seton?

Fwiw the garnet Club bags were posted on Longchamp.com today along with the other colors but only some of the garnet sizes are actually available for purchase.


----------



## bugn

Cosmopolitan said:


> more from Longchamp.com
> 
> Lots of butterflies and flowers. Guess Longchamp really is trying to court a younger customer base.
> 
> View attachment 4076233
> View attachment 4076234
> View attachment 4076235
> View attachment 4076236



Well Im 51 and I am ALL over this  I didn't even buy any of the sale items from nordstrom and bloomingdales today because I want some of the new stuff instead.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

bugn said:


> Well Im 51 and I am ALL over this  I didn't even buy any of the sale items from nordstrom and bloomingdales today because I want some of the new stuff instead.



I’m around the same age and I wouldn’t be caught dead with a floral or butterfly or pink bag of any kind. Never would actually, at any age. Just goes to show we all have different taste.  In any event I try to share info and pics for all Longchamp news, even styles I personally don’t care for. Glad you are finding a lot to love in FW18. I think I probably will too.


----------



## Lizzys

Cosmopolitan said:


> Haha I betcha Longchamp corporate shuts that down as I’ve seen them do with other IG accounts that individual boutiques have started. They seem to want the message to come from all one place.
> 
> So is the Madison boutique remaining open @seton?
> 
> Fwiw the garnet Club bags were posted on Longchamp.com today along with the other colors but only some of the garnet sizes are actually available for purchase.
> 
> View attachment 4076632


I wonder if the navy in this club collection is a true navy like the new navy color they introduced this year.  I see the SLH one on the website and I am tempted if it is a true navy.  I also like the croco LP bags in garnet and gray.  I would be in even more trouble if they used the silver hardware on the heritage black bag like you posted above.  Should have read a book tonight instead of reading TPF!


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> Haha I betcha Longchamp corporate shuts that down as I’ve seen them do with other IG accounts that individual boutiques have started. They seem to want the message to come from all one place.
> 
> So is the Madison boutique remaining open @seton?
> 
> Fwiw the garnet Club bags were posted on Longchamp.com today along with the other colors but only some of the garnet sizes are actually available for purchase.
> 
> View attachment 4076632



Was the Longchamp Venezia account shut down? That's the only boutique that follows me which is why I know of it.

Interesting about the Garnet Club. I noticed that most of the pieces I saw were MIC which means that they are not really SE. All the Sarah Morris LPNs were MIF IIRC. 

As for Madison . . . one SA told me that they were closing, another said that they were staying open. My reg SA has left so I cant get a straight answer. I'm gonna ask my contact higher up but I usually wait til I have a bunch of questions before I bother this person.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Amazones on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

This slideshow of yesterday's new releases includes a pic of a new Heritage style (with a snap button rather than a pushlock clasp)... perhaps its a mini-bag or wallet on chain...

source: https://www.maxima.pt/moda/noticias...iras-longchamp-que-vai-querer-ter-este-outono


----------



## Stansy

seton said:


> Yay for Dallas having its own IG account!
> 
> I'm finally home so I can write now.
> 
> I've been to all 4 NYC stores in the past 2 wks and it looks like Madison is the only place that will be carrying the red LP Club. None of the other stores have it and other international members have already mentioned that it's not avail in their country either.
> 
> I didnt mention that I was at Fifth Ave bc they didnt put out anything new. Still no sign of the Fifth Ave merch.


I preordered a SLH in red and khaki, so I guess (hope!) that it will be available over here!


----------



## Stansy

Cosmopolitan said:


> This slideshow of yesterday's new releases includes a pic of a new Heritage style (with a snap button rather than a pushlock clasp)... perhaps its a mini-bag or wallet on chain...
> 
> source: https://www.maxima.pt/moda/noticias...iras-longchamp-que-vai-querer-ter-este-outono
> 
> View attachment 4077025
> View attachment 4077026
> View attachment 4077027
> View attachment 4077028
> View attachment 4077029
> View attachment 4077030


I would love to get a WoC however I prefer gold hw...


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Stansy said:


> I would love to get a WoC however I prefer gold hw...



I looked around longchamp.com and found the bag. It is a wallet on a chain. Currently they are showing gold hardware on only the black version, but I wouldn't be surprised if more colors with gold hardware are added later.

https://us.longchamp.com/products/le-pliage-heritage/wallet-chain/l4559813001


----------



## seton

Hilarious that the printed LPCs are called LPC 'Tattoo' since the first thought I had was that it looked like a tatt u would find on someone's butt!

Found the LP Club pouch. I asked at the store about it and of course I was told that they never made one.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Amazones on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Amazones on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Amazones on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

pics of some of the newly released bags

source: https://www.debijenkorf.nl


----------



## Cosmopolitan

few more

source: https://www.debijenkorf.nl


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Amazones are really pretty. Do you like like them? 

I like the croc print LP too. I could really use a SSH!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Amazones are really pretty. Do you like like them?
> 
> I like the croc print LP too. I could really use a SSH!



Yeah for sure I like the Amazones! I definitely would like to get one. Probably will wait to see color options for the full fall line before deciding. As I mentioned earlier I’m a little wary of the quilted version because in my experience lambskin is prone to color loss and rubbing. But the quilted ones are pretty and maybe ok for a once in a while bag??? I like the smooth ones too though.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Heritage bag on instagram


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MamaSleepy said:


> Good to know!


The clasp that I tried on at the boutique might had been faulty cos I did get this bag after all and when the clasp is closed, it stays put. It is a beautiful piece, functional too. I recommend it.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Amazones on instagram


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Yeah for sure I like the Amazones! I definitely would like to get one. Probably will wait to see color options for the full fall line before deciding. As I mentioned earlier I’m a little wary of the quilted version because in my experience lambskin is prone to color loss and rubbing. But the quilted ones are pretty and maybe ok for a once in a while bag??? I like the smooth ones too though.



I think we must remember that the Cuir is also made of lambskin (well technically methis leather which is supposed to have goatskin and lambskin) but the Cuir holds up well  I'm not a fan of the exorbitant price difference though


----------



## Cosmopolitan

few more pics from the recent pressday in Dubai

source: instagram

Edited to add: It appears that Longchamp has changed the name of the new line shown in the first pic below from Alezan to Cavalcade. http://web-release.info/longchamps-winter-2018-collection-unveiled-dubais-crowd/


----------



## Cosmopolitan

new arrivals on neimanmarcus.com






new arrivals on Bloomingdales.com


----------



## Cosmopolitan

According to Bloomingdales.com, the extra small Amazone measures 7.5"W x 2"D x 4.5"H; 12.25" handle drop, 24.5" strap drop


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Amazones on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Looking around longchamp.com, I noticed there's a new backpack coming in the Penelope line:





Also it seems that LC is using silver hardware on the burgundy/bordeaux Penelope bags:


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Amazones on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Amazone on instagram


----------



## seton

New colours in LP heritage and shop it.
The lipstick heritage is very intense


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Here’s some pics from Longchamp at CDG. On my way to Bordeaux.


----------



## seton

*LP Cuir colors*

Khaki (yay!)
Blush (pink)
Pebble 
Pilot 
Navy
Black 
Cherry


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here’s some pics from Longchamp at CDG. On my way to Bordeaux.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4084754
> View attachment 4084755
> View attachment 4084756
> View attachment 4084758
> View attachment 4084759
> View attachment 4084760



Bon voyage, Cosmo! Keep the pix from your trip coming!


----------



## vink

Cosmopolitan said:


> Amazones on instagram
> 
> View attachment 4079017
> View attachment 4079018



Wow! I’m normally not a fan of exotic, but the latter one is just wow!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here’s some pics from Longchamp at CDG. On my way to Bordeaux.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4084754
> View attachment 4084755
> View attachment 4084756
> View attachment 4084758
> View attachment 4084759
> View attachment 4084760



Most impressive for a boutique at the airport. I have been to airport boutiques in my region and they generally don't have the newest stuff. I guess being in the home country of LC helps 

Enjoy your vacation


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here’s some pics from Longchamp at CDG. On my way to Bordeaux.



All these lovely pictures... [emoji7]  Have a safe and wonderful trip. Enjoy! [emoji483]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> New colours in LP heritage and shop it.
> The lipstick heritage is very intense



Looking forward to seeing the new Shop It colors. Aptly named color for Lipstick Heritage. So vibrant!


----------



## lovingmybags

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here’s some pics from Longchamp at CDG. On my way to Bordeaux.



OMG that bordeaux is swoon-worthy!  Another color combo I don't need to see, for the sake of my wallet lol


----------



## seton

seton said:


> *LP Cuir colors*
> 
> Khaki (yay!)
> Blush (pink)
> Pebble
> Pilot
> Navy
> Black
> Cherry


Forgot golden beige.


----------



## seton

seton said:


> *LP Cuir colors*
> 
> Khaki (yay!)
> Blush (pink)
> Pebble
> Pilot
> Navy
> Black
> Cherry


Oops. Forgot golden beige and red lacquer.


----------



## seton

LP nylon 

Black
Navy
Gun 
Bilberry 
Beige 
Red 
New khaki 

Pink, looks like Bubble pink
Dahlia, looks like hydrangea from a few years ago 
Arctic blue
Prune, aptly named. A brownish red purple.
Curry

I think I remembered all of them but am not sure.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> Oops. Forgot golden beige and red lacquer.


I had a glimpse of khaki cuir and really like it! [emoji172]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> Prune, aptly named. A brownish red purple.



Prune caught my eye instantly. I want something in it!


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> Prune caught my eye instantly. I want something in it!



that was my favorite of the new colors too! 

i am waiting to see the khaki cuir in natural light to see if its green enough for me. the turquoise tattoo is a real pretty color; i was hoping it would come in regular lpc but nope.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> that was my favorite of the new colors too!
> 
> i am waiting to see the khaki cuir in natural light to see if its green enough for me. the turquoise tattoo is a real pretty color; i was hoping it would come in regular lpc but nope.



I am planning to return next week to take a better look at Prune and hopefully bring it home. 

The khaki cuir was folded when I saw it, in a dark corner. I will like to see it unfolded and like you, in better light. I saw half of the turquoise tattoo cuir too (it was hidden behind another cuir). It looks like a muted teal that is more versatile in a way.

Definitely need more time next round instead of just zipping in and out within five minutes.


----------



## MamaSleepy

frenziedhandbag said:


> I am planning to return next week to take a better look at Prune and hopefully bring it home.
> 
> The khaki cuir was folded when I saw it, in a dark corner. I will like to see it unfolded and like you, in better light. I saw half of the turquoise tattoo cuir too (it was hidden behind another cuir). It looks like a muted teal that is more versatile in a way.
> 
> Definitely need more time next round instead of just zipping in and out within five minutes.


Do you happen to know when the new colors can be viewed online?


----------



## MamaSleepy

SmokieDragon said:


> I think we must remember that the Cuir is also made of lambskin (well technically methis leather which is supposed to have goatskin and lambskin) but the Cuir holds up well  I'm not a fan of the exorbitant price difference though


When you say "technically methis leather which is supposed to have goatskin and lambskin" is this to mean that 1 bag is made from both leathers? Or, does this mean that 1methis bag is entirely made from goat leather while another methis bag is entirely made from lambskin? If the latter definition is correct, it's odd to me that I'd have to guess which animal skin was used for a methis leather bag.


----------



## MamaSleepy

seton said:


> *LP Cuir colors*
> 
> Khaki (yay!)
> Blush (pink)
> Pebble
> Pilot
> Navy
> Black
> Cherry


TPF membership certainly has its privileges!  It's fun to know in advance abt upcoming colors. Seton, how do you find out abt them? I don't see them on Longchamp's site.


----------



## MamaSleepy

seton said:


> that was my favorite of the new colors too!
> 
> i am waiting to see the khaki cuir in natural light to see if its green enough for me. the turquoise tattoo is a real pretty color; i was hoping it would come in regular lpc but nope.


Which bag will have the Turquoise Tattoo color? And, is there some place online I can view it? TIA

Edited: never mind (said like *Gila Radner) I found Turq Tattoo on Longchamp site. I'd overlooked it, sorry.

*


----------



## seton

MamaSleepy said:


> TPF membership certainly has its privileges!  It's fun to know in advance abt upcoming colors. Seton, how do you find out abt them? I don't see them on Longchamp's site.



I ask and they tell me.




MamaSleepy said:


> Which bag will have the Turquoise Tattoo color? And, is there some place online I can view it? TIA



It's CALLED LP Tattoo and it comes in 2 colors: nude and tuquoise. It's on the website here:

https://us.longchamp.com/products/le-pliage-cuir-tattoo/backpack-xs/l1306295542


----------



## MamaSleepy

seton said:


> I ask and they tell me.


Well, I certainly feel silly.
Think I need to locate my thinking cap, or perhaps fully wake up b4 reading TPF. 
Thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MamaSleepy said:


> Do you happen to know when the new colors can be viewed online?


I'm sorry. I am afraid I don't... a wild guess is perhaps after the online sale?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MamaSleepy said:


> Well, I certainly feel silly.



Don't be. I can feel your excitement for the new colors, which was why you asked. Watch the threads at PF, whenever there is new info, we will definitely share. You can also follow LC on Instagram. Or stalk the website as a last resort. [emoji48]


----------



## SmokieDragon

MamaSleepy said:


> When you say "technically methis leather which is supposed to have goatskin and lambskin" is this to mean that 1 bag is made from both leathers? Or, does this mean that 1methis bag is entirely made from goat leather while another methis bag is entirely made from lambskin? If the latter definition is correct, it's odd to me that I'd have to guess which animal skin was used for a methis leather bag.



Well, if we go to the LC website (https://uk.longchamp.com/products/le-pliage-cuir/top-handle-s/l1512737001), it says "Body: Metis leather" under "Product Details & Care" and in my past research, I noted that Metis consists of a combination of goatskin and lambskin which I've also found in TPF post #1946 in the Cuir thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/longchamp-le-pliage-cuir-your-opinions.728456/page-130#post-27526591 

However, worth noting that the Cuir care card says it's made from Lambskin but really, I believe it's Metis leather as stated on the website


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Back from my Bordeaux trip!  Didn’t keep up with Longchamp while away, but here are some pics that caught my jetlagged eyes over the past day or so. 

First, for the record, here’s the new campaign launched by Longchamp. Probably old news to many of you. 

source: official Longchamp instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

source: official Longchamp instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Amazones on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

assorted upcoming fall bags on instagram


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> source: official Longchamp instagram
> 
> View attachment 4096150
> View attachment 4096151
> View attachment 4096152
> View attachment 4096153
> View attachment 4096154
> View attachment 4096155



Welcome back! Hope you had a great vacation!  

Somehow, I just don't like these masks haha


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Welcome back! Hope you had a great vacation!
> 
> Somehow, I just don't like these masks haha



Thank you! It was awesome. The wine tasting trip of a lifetime. 

Here are more Amazone pics from instagram. As per usual, LC seems to be handing these out like candy to IG influencers, bloggers etc.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> assorted upcoming fall bags on instagram



Welcome back! Good to hear you had a wonderful trip. Bet you are tired after the trip. Have a good rest for the next few days. Thank you for sharing these!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Welcome back! Good to hear you had a wonderful trip. Bet you are tired after the trip. Have a good rest for the next few days. Thank you for sharing these!



Thank you and yes, I am very jetlagged! 

More Amazone pics from instagram


----------



## catsinthebag

Cosmopolitan said:


> source: official Longchamp instagram
> 
> View attachment 4096150
> View attachment 4096151
> View attachment 4096152
> View attachment 4096153
> View attachment 4096154
> View attachment 4096155



As usual, thanks for all the pics, Cosmo!

I like most of the bags and am intrigued by the butterfly bomber jacket. But the bird masks are just weird to me. Maybe I’m just not cool enough to get it, but I find them a bit creepy.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Somehow, I just don't like these masks haha





catsinthebag said:


> The bird masks are just weird to me. Maybe I’m just not cool enough to get it, but I find them a bit creepy.



I actually like the masks. I think the campaign is really striking. Or at least I like the masks better than the flowery/butterfly bags that are featured in it, lol. Maybe the models had to wear masks to hide the fact that Kendull (sic) was too busy to shoot the campaign.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Here's an instagram pic of the new chocolate brown Neos


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Amazones on instagram


----------



## seton

New pink and arctic blue.
New shop it color


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> New pink and arctic blue.
> New shop it color
> View attachment 4098501
> View attachment 4098502
> View attachment 4098503



Thanks for the pics! Did you happen to catch the color name on the Heritage bag in the last pic? Looks like a sort of greige/taupe/sand color???

ETA: Or maybe that's the blush pink in dark lighting....


----------



## vink

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's an instagram pic of the new chocolate brown Neos
> 
> View attachment 4098437
> View attachment 4098438


Welcome back! I'm glad to hear you had such a fun time!


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> Thanks for the pics! Did you happen to catch the color name on the Heritage bag in the last pic? Looks like a sort of greige/taupe/sand color???
> 
> ETA: Or maybe that's the blush pink in dark lighting....


Yeah, sorry. That was blush. Bad indoor lighting.


----------



## seton

Comparison of blush on left to girl


----------



## seton

Foulonne Bags

Here is one of the new styles from IG
It will come in:
1. Black
2. Navy
3. Cognac
4. Chestnut (I think this is the color in the pic)
5. Capucine/ Red Orange
6. Greige
7. Nordic blue

Thi is just for Bags. 

For SLGs, 
Powder, Pilot, Pink, Vermillion, etc,
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 will still be carried over.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> Foulonne Bags
> 
> Here is one of the new styles from IG
> It will come in:
> 1. Black
> 2. Navy
> 3. Cognac
> 4. Chestnut (I think this is the color in the pic)
> 5. Capucine/ Red Orange
> 6. Greige
> 7. Nordic blue
> 
> Thi is just for Bags.
> 
> For SLGs,
> Powder, Pilot, Pink, Vermillion, etc,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4099016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will still be carried over.



Interesting thanks for posting. Saw this style on IG too but didn’t know for sure it it was fall 18. 

I was really hoping for khaki in the Foulonne line (or the Roseau line) this fall. Curious to see how the greige Foulonne looks. I love my greige Roseau from fall 16.


----------



## MamaSleepy

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's an instagram pic of the new chocolate brown Neos
> 
> View attachment 4098437
> View attachment 4098438


Wish there was a "love" button!!


----------



## vink

seton said:


> Foulonne Bags
> 
> Here is one of the new styles from IG
> It will come in:
> 1. Black
> 2. Navy
> 3. Cognac
> 4. Chestnut (I think this is the color in the pic)
> 5. Capucine/ Red Orange
> 6. Greige
> 7. Nordic blue
> 
> Thi is just for Bags.
> 
> For SLGs,
> Powder, Pilot, Pink, Vermillion, etc,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4099016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will still be carried over.



I like this!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Amazones on instagram


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> Interesting thanks for posting. Saw this style on IG too but didn’t know for sure it it was fall 18.
> 
> I was really hoping for khaki in the Foulonne line (or the Roseau line) this fall. Curious to see how the greige Foulonne looks. I love my greige Roseau from fall 16.



I have a Greige Foulonne bag from when the cw was last offered 4 yrs ago, it's a lot lighter than Greige Roseau.

I didnt check the Roseau lineup for Fall, sorry. Only the R-Heritage and there are no new colors in that line.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> Foulonne Bags




I like this. The compartments look very practical. Finally, more colors for Fou bags!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> I have a Greige Foulonne bag from when the cw was last offered 4 yrs ago, it's a lot lighter than Greige Roseau.
> 
> I didnt check the Roseau lineup for Fall, sorry. Only the R-Heritage and there are no new colors in that line.
> 
> View attachment 4099527



Oh right, now I remember that older greige Foulonne. Much lighter. Thanks for posting. 

As I said I'm still really hoping for a khaki bag for fall. I'm always hoping for that lol.

Also looking forward to learning more about the Cavalcade line (apparently that's the name; previously they were calling it Alezan).


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> I like this. The compartments look very practical. Finally, more colors for Fou bags!



Yes, I was surprised at so many new cws when they only offered 2 seasonal colors this spring. Wanna guess which color I am excited about? heehee.




Cosmopolitan said:


> Oh right, now I remember that older greige Foulonne. Much lighter. Thanks for posting.
> 
> As I said I'm still really hoping for a khaki bag for fall. I'm always hoping for that lol.
> 
> Also looking forward to learning more about the Cavalcade line (apparently that's the name; previously they were calling it Alezan).
> 
> View attachment 4099529



The Khaki LPC is a no-go? Maybe another crossbody? 
I can check the seasonal colors for Roseau if you can't.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> Wanna guess which color I am excited about? heehee.



My wild guess is Capucine or Nordic Blue? With that many new colors and possible new styles for Fou, perhaps I should hold off my Fou hobo purchase? Hmmm. I just seem to have a lot of black and navy bags already. A saturated color (other than black or navy) will be nice.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> As I said I'm still really hoping for a khaki bag for fall. I'm always hoping for that lol.



Same here. Waiting for that right shade of khaki.


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> My wild guess is Capucine or Nordic Blue? With that many new colors and possible new styles for Fou, perhaps I should hold off my Fou hobo purchase? Hmmm. I just seem to have a lot of black and navy bags already. A saturated color (other than black or navy) will be nice.



LOL, not a wild guess at all. You know I love my Le Orange! If LC had done a bag in the Coral Fou instead of just SLGs, I would have been all over it! And you know I adore all my Paprika Fou stuff.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> LOL, not a wild guess at all. You know I love my Le Orange! If LC had done a bag in the Coral Fou instead of just SLGs, I would have been all over it! And you know I adore all my Paprika Fou stuff.


Yay! Bingo! Yep, I know how much you love your oranges. I adore that Coral too and wished it came in a bag. Too bad I hardly change out of my SLGs. Else I will have loved to get something in it. It is just such a cheerful color.


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> Yay! Bingo! Yep, I know how much you love your oranges. I adore that Coral too and wished it came in a bag. Too bad I hardly change out of my SLGs. Else I will have loved to get something in it. It is just such a cheerful color.



Well, you know that I admired ur Amethyst double CP so I got it in Coral. Love the color, it's lighter and less red than my Coral LPH wallet (they have different color codes so not surprising) but it deceptively heavy. It might be the 2 metal zippers. Next time I am near a scale, I am going to check the weight different between my full size Fou zip wallet and the double CP but I wouldnt be surprised if it's a lot. 
I do like the D ring tho. I attached a wristlet strap to it and just used that on an errand.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> Well, you know that I admired ur Amethyst double CP so I got it in Coral.
> I do like the D ring tho. I attached a wristlet strap to it and just used that on an errand.



I agree! It does feel very substantial in the hand and occupies space too. It is funny that it is named CP. It definitely feels more like a wallet, with card slots and so much space. Even my bills fit well within. I used it as a travel wallet recently and it functioned well. That's a great idea, attaching a wristlet strap to it!


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> I agree! It does feel very substantial in the hand and occupies space too. It is funny that it is named CP. It definitely feels more like a wallet, with card slots and so much space. Even my bills fit well within. I used it as a travel wallet recently and it functioned well. That's a great idea, attaching a wristlet strap to it!




To me, it's a full size wallet. It's 7 inches across and I dont know about the size of the bills in ur country but an american dollar can go full length inside. I was foldin my bills as I usually do and then was like - wait a minute! It carries everything I usually carry in a full length wallet: 13 cards, bills and lots of coins. So, expensive for just a CP but good value as a full length wallet but sooooo heavy!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> good value as a full length wallet but sooooo heavy!



You said it! It is indeed heavier than my regular french wallet but the ironic thing is, I can't seem to change out of it. It is just so useful to separate the loyalty cards from the dept stores vouchers and I can easily see which voucher I need, without unfolding them or taking anything out. I decided to just live with the weight since it is such a practical piece. I was so surprised that my longest bill can fit in without issues and it is long at 6.15inches. That makes me love this CP even more.


----------



## LVlover13

Does anyone have pictures of the Le Pliage for the next season?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> LP nylon
> 
> Black
> Navy
> Gun
> Bilberry
> Beige
> Red
> New khaki
> 
> Pink, looks like Bubble pink
> Dahlia, looks like hydrangea from a few years ago
> Arctic blue
> Prune, aptly named. A brownish red purple.
> Curry
> 
> I think I remembered all of them but am not sure.





seton said:


> LP Cuir colors
> 
> Khaki (yay!)
> Blush (pink)
> Pebble
> Pilot
> Navy
> Black
> Cherry
> golden beige
> red lacquer



Edisac.com is beginning to receive the new fall Pliage nylon and Cuir colors that @seton posted about earlier.

Pliage nylon

source: https://www.edisac.com/s-shopper-le-pliage-longchamp-01621089-291-en

Dahlia



Arctic Blue



Pink




Cuir

source: https://www.edisac.com/le-pliage-cuir-tote-longchamp-01515737-291-en

Khaki



Pilot Blue



Blush


----------



## LVlover13

Cosmopolitan said:


> Edisac.com is beginning to receive the new fall Pliage nylon and Cuir colors that @seton posted about earlier.
> 
> Pliage nylon
> 
> source: https://www.edisac.com/s-shopper-le-pliage-longchamp-01621089-291-en
> 
> Dahlia
> View attachment 4100876
> 
> 
> Arctic Blue
> View attachment 4100877
> 
> 
> Pink
> View attachment 4100878
> 
> 
> 
> Cuir
> 
> source: https://www.edisac.com/le-pliage-cuir-tote-longchamp-01515737-291-en
> 
> Khaki
> View attachment 4100879
> 
> 
> Pilot Blue
> View attachment 4100880
> 
> 
> Blush
> View attachment 4100881


Thanks!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

fall Cuir colors on instagram


----------



## unhly_msqurade

Those cuirs are gorgeous!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> fall Cuir colors on instagram



Khaki cuir for me! [emoji172] is it the right shade of khaki for you?

I found myself taking a double take on Pebble too. [emoji28] F/W is going to be exciting!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Oh dear! I just made an unpleasant discovery on the LC website - the new Cuir strap is nearly 2x the price of the Etoiles one!! US$345 vs US$115: https://us.longchamp.com/sku?f[0]=frag:Women&f[1]=category:Accessories&f[2]=function:Shoulder Straps


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Oh dear! I just made an unpleasant discovery on the LC website - the new Cuir strap is nearly 2x the price of the Etoiles one!! US$345 vs US$115: https://us.longchamp.com/sku?f[0]=frag:Women&f[1]=category:Accessories&f[2]=function:Shoulder Straps


I noticed too and hope this is just a website glitch. [emoji29]


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Cosmopolitan said:


> fall Cuir colors on instagram
> 
> View attachment 4101154
> View attachment 4101155



So what color is that red Cuir in the back (top pic), please?

Thank you!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

BlackGrayRed said:


> So what color is that red Cuir in the back (top pic), please?
> 
> Thank you!



Red lacquer, same as last fall


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Cosmopolitan said:


> Red lacquer, same as last fall



Thanks!
I thought it looked familiar. I bought one last year, but returned it. It’s a lovely color, but at the time I was looking for a brighter red.


----------



## LVlover13

BlackGrayRed said:


> So what color is that red Cuir in the back (top pic), please?
> 
> Thank you!


The pink one is [emoji7]


----------



## LVlover13

Cosmopolitan said:


> fall Cuir colors on instagram
> 
> View attachment 4101154
> View attachment 4101155


The pink one is so pretty [emoji7]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Amazones on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Amazones on instagram


----------



## Hobbsy

Is this bag available? Or does anyone know when it will be? Thank you!


----------



## Hobbsy

Now the picture!


----------



## Hobbsy

And this bag?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Hobbsy said:


> Is this bag available? Or does anyone know when it will be? Thank you!



The butterfly Neo was among the limited number of fall bags released on May 22 and is available here on U.S. longchamp.com: https://us.longchamp.com/products/le-pliage-papillon/top-handle-m/l1515670d25

The purple suede/rivets/croco Mademoiselle has not been released yet, as far as I know. Presumably it'll be released after the current sale with the rest of the fall bags, likely July-August.


----------



## Hobbsy

Cosmopolitan said:


> The butterfly Neo was among the limited number of fall bags released on May 22 and is available here on U.S. longchamp.com: https://us.longchamp.com/products/le-pliage-papillon/top-handle-m/l1515670d25
> 
> The purple suede/rivets/croco Mademoiselle has not been released yet, as far as I know. Presumably it'll be released after the current sale with the rest of the fall bags, likely July-August.


Thank you so much for the info! I don't know why I couldn't find the butterfly online, so thanks for the link. I am not familiar with these bags or their measurements. Can you explain why there are more measurements listed behind length, height and width?
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Hobbsy said:


> Thank you so much for the info! I don't know why I couldn't find the butterfly online, so thanks for the link. I am not familiar with these bags or their measurements. Can you explain why there are more measurements listed behind length, height and width?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4103985
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



It's not you, it's them, lol!  Seriously, U.S. longchamp.com is a total mess right now. Apart from the problems in the sale section with pricing changes and technical snafus, if you look under the regular (non-sale) bags section, many of the lines are completely missing--Mademoiselle, Madeleine, Penelope, etc. Some of the new fall bags, like the Amazones, that were posted May 22 for a few weeks have now disappeared or are hard to find unless you use the search function. Many measurements are missing or inaccurate. Judging from past experience, U.S. longchamp.com is often in this sort of glitchy limbo at sale time, because the U.S. sales are held earlier than the sales in Europe/France, and often the new season online merchandise isn't straightened out until after the France sale.


----------



## Hobbsy

Cosmopolitan said:


> It's not you, it's them, lol! [emoji38] Seriously, U.S. longchamp.com is a total mess right now. Apart from the problems in the sale section with pricing changes and technical snafus, if you look under the regular (non-sale) bags section, many of the lines are completely missing--Mademoiselle, Madeleine, etc. Some of the new fall bags, like the Amazones, that were posted May 22 for a few weeks have now disappeared or are hard to find unless you use the search function. Many measurements are missing or inaccurate. Judging from past experience, U.S. longchamp.com is often in this sort of glitchy limbo at sale time, because the U.S. sales are held earlier than the sales in Europe/France, and often the new season online merchandise isn't straightened out until after the France sale.


Oh, good, I thought I was losing my mind or totally didn't understand Longchamp! Thank you so much for your help! [emoji254][emoji259]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Amazones on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Here are some more pics of the new Shop It color. Edisac.com is calling it Sand.


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Well, you know that I admired ur Amethyst double CP so I got it in Coral. Love the color, it's lighter and less red than my Coral LPH wallet (they have different color codes so not surprising) but it deceptively heavy. It might be the 2 metal zippers. Next time I am near a scale, I am going to check the weight different between my full size Fou zip wallet and the double CP but I wouldnt be surprised if it's a lot.
> I do like the D ring tho. I attached a wristlet strap to it and just used that on an errand.





frenziedhandbag said:


> I agree! It does feel very substantial in the hand and occupies space too. It is funny that it is named CP. It definitely feels more like a wallet, with card slots and so much space. Even my bills fit well within. I used it as a travel wallet recently and it functioned well. That's a great idea, attaching a wristlet strap to it!



Ladies, thanks so much for recommending this CP  I managed to snag a Coral one today during the sale. We are triplets now


----------



## seton

Roseau colorway s

1. Black
Marine/Navy 
Gris/gray 
Caramel


----------



## seton

Khaki Madeline 
Comparison with khaki LP


----------



## seton

New style card case $215


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> Khaki Madeline
> Comparison with khaki LP



Thanks so much for all the intell @seton!  Been so swamped since my trip I haven’t had a chance to stop in my boutique.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> We are triplets now



Hooray! You'll love this piece. It makes for a very practical travel wallet. 



seton said:


> Khaki Madeline
> Comparison with khaki LP



Love that Khaki Mad! So beautiful. The cuir too! 



seton said:


> New style card case $215



I like the accordion card case! Thank you for sharing these eye candy!


----------



## seton

pic from instagram showing the new foulonne WOC.  
$375.
it has the same style chain and same interior format as the LPH WOC.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> pic from instagram showing the new foulonne WOC.



I am elated to see an increase of new styles for Foulonne. LC is really making things exciting for me (and all Fou lovers). Yay! [emoji2] [emoji7]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Pliage Club bags on instagram and here


----------



## seton

OK, a few more this-and-that:

1. Cosmo pointed out that the *Fou Hobo* was being discountinued. Looks like it was being discontinued bc it was being modified. I didnt closely examine the handles the it seems to have the same shape and the biggest difference to be is that the pocket on the side outside is a more bulgy flap style pocket than the slip pocket before.


----------



## seton

2. I posted this pic before but wanted to post out that the *blue ShopIT* in my pic is also new. It's a cooler, more azure blue than the Aqua which is being carried over. Why LC needs 2 light blue cws in the same season? I dont know.

3. Besides the LPC Tattoos, the only other printed LPCs this season are these( name unknowns) which will have cinches (looks like belts) which will have them going vertically down where the seams usually are in the front. They will come in Black with Blush cinches and Navy with Aqua/Ocean cinches. They would be Gucci-esque if the colors had been green and red just to give you an idea. No idea right now if they are coming to America.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> *Fou Hobo* was being discountinued. Looks like it was being discontinued bc it was being modified



Valuable info! I was contemplating this hobo but since it is just going to be modified and with more colours otw, I will gladly wait and see the new modifications. Grateful thanks Seton, for the intel. 


Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Pliage Club bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4106199



Khaki [emoji172] [emoji7] 

Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> It makes for a very practical travel wallet.



I'm not so sure about that because... to quote @seton...



seton said:


> To me, it's a full size wallet.



...So I've loaded her up as my daily wallet and she will begin her adventures with me tomorrow  The colour is so cheerful!


----------



## Lizzys

seton said:


> OK, a few more this-and-that:
> 
> 1. Cosmo pointed out that the *Fou Hobo* was being discountinued. Looks like it was being discontinued bc it was being modified. I didnt closely examine the handles the it seems to have the same shape and the biggest difference to be is that the pocket on the side outside is a more bulgy flap style pocket than the slip pocket before.
> 
> View attachment 4106212


Thank you for this info @seton.  I just received the old version in black yesterday and I love it!  Can't wait to see if I NEED another color in the new version.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Lizzys said:


> I love it.



So happy that it met your expectations. [emoji5] 

Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmopolitan

fall presentation pics from instagram; think these are mostly from Tokyo


----------



## unhly_msqurade

Cosmopolitan said:


> fall presentation pics from instagram; think these are mostly from Tokyo
> 
> View attachment 4108654
> View attachment 4108655
> View attachment 4108656
> View attachment 4108657
> View attachment 4108658


Those colors are all so delicious!


----------



## MamaSleepy

Cosmopolitan said:


> fall presentation pics from instagram; think these are mostly from Tokyo
> 
> View attachment 4108654
> View attachment 4108655
> View attachment 4108656
> View attachment 4108657
> View attachment 4108658


Cute shoes. Seems like all my shoes are suede now though. When suede is "out" I'm going to have to buy a lot of new shoes. Won't that be dreadful.


----------



## seton

The new gray and blue shopit CWS. The gray has blue resin.







Sent from my Lenovo PB2-650Y using Tapatalk


----------



## seton

This is the last new foulonne bag style I have not shown. It comes in two sizes and replaces the St honore, now discontinued. It has the same shape and compartments inside. $630-690.




Sent from my Lenovo PB2-650Y using Tapatalk


----------



## vink

seton said:


> Khaki Madeline
> Comparison with khaki LP
> 
> View attachment 4105323
> View attachment 4105324
> View attachment 4105325
> View attachment 4105326
> View attachment 4105327
> View attachment 4105328



Yay! I’m glad the Madeline stays! [emoji4] I need them to be made in some more colors. [emoji4]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> The new gray and blue shopit CWS. The gray has blue resin.



I am loving the gray Shop-It. [emoji7] 

Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmopolitan

more from Tokyo 
source: instagram


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> This is the last new foulonne bag style I have not shown. It comes in two sizes and replaces the St honore, now discontinued. It has the same shape and compartments inside. $630-690.
> 
> View attachment 4108986
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo PB2-650Y using Tapatalk



Does this mean this bag also has a doggy clip instead of a zip? I find that very un-Foulonne like as I thought Foulonnes always have zippers


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> Does this mean this bag also has a doggy clip instead of a zip? I find that very un-Foulonne like as I thought Foulonnes always have zippers



I really didnt pay attn but yes, I believe that they do have that clip!


----------



## Stansy

I can´t wait to see the boots!


----------



## unhly_msqurade

Does anyone know anything about what looks to be a Le Pliage Cuir with contrast colors that Cosmopolitan kindly posted? Is it, in fact, an LP cuir? It's gorgeous. I'm wondering whether it might be coming out in other colors.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

unhly_msqurade said:


> Does anyone know anything about what looks to be a Le Pliage Cuir with contrast colors that Cosmopolitan kindly posted? Is it, in fact, an LP cuir? It's gorgeous. I'm wondering whether it might be coming out in other colors.



Here in this post is some info that @seton relayed earlier about those new Cuirs.


----------



## sacha1009

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here’s some pics from Longchamp at CDG. On my way to Bordeaux.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4084754
> View attachment 4084755
> View attachment 4084756
> View attachment 4084758
> View attachment 4084759
> View attachment 4084760


So nice..like to buy more longchamp..thanks for the pictures..

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here in this post is some info that @seton relayed earlier about those new Cuirs.


Thanks, that is correct. To add to my info . .

Only two colorways and two sizes. Small and medium.

Sent from my Lenovo PB2-650Y using Tapatalk


----------



## unhly_msqurade

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here in this post is some info that @seton relayed earlier about those new Cuirs.


No way! That's so cool. I had no idea the buckles were a trompe l'oeil effect. LV did something similar for their summer trunks series, and I've seen some Prada cahiers with similar detailing. It look beautiful on the cuirs---I confess I'm not a fan of the way that LV did theirs.


----------



## seton

unhly_msqurade said:


> No way! That's so cool. I had no idea the buckles were a trompe l'oeil effect. LV did something similar for their summer trunks series, and I've seen some Prada cahiers with similar detailing. It look beautiful on the cuirs---I confess I'm not a fan of the way that LV did theirs.


I'm sorry but looking more at the IG photos, it looks like it's applique and embroidery, not trompe. This and tattoo are the only special cuir this season and were in the same section.

Sent from my Lenovo PB2-650Y using Tapatalk


----------



## unhly_msqurade

seton said:


> I'm sorry but looking more at the IG photos, it looks like it's applique and embroidery, not trompe. This and tattoo are the only special cuir this season and were in the same section.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo PB2-650Y using Tapatalk


Ah, thanks! Can't wait to see in person!


----------



## seton

Dont know if this has been posted yet.

Spyvid from Press Day


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Here’s the new Bloomies 100% exclusive


----------



## Magnolia9

unhly_msqurade said:


> Does anyone know anything about what looks to be a Le Pliage Cuir with contrast colors that Cosmopolitan kindly posted? Is it, in fact, an LP cuir? It's gorgeous. I'm wondering whether it might be coming out in other colors.


I really love this bag


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here’s the new Bloomies 100% exclusive
> 
> View attachment 4117288
> View attachment 4117289
> View attachment 4117290
> View attachment 4117291
> View attachment 4117292



Saw this in person a wk ago. It was MIF. I believe they all should be since it's a SE.


----------



## seton

Black colorway. And I see a miaou keyring. From a Japanese IG account.





Sent from my Lenovo PB2-650Y using Tapatalk


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> Black colorway. And I see a miaou keyring.



That miaou keyring is adorable!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Longchamp fall presentation in Singapore 
source: instagram


----------



## Ramai

Cosmopolitan said:


> Yeah for sure I like the Amazones! I definitely would like to get one. Probably will wait to see color options for the full fall line before deciding. As I mentioned earlier I’m a little wary of the quilted version because in my experience lambskin is prone to color loss and rubbing. But the quilted ones are pretty and maybe ok for a once in a while bag??? I like the smooth ones too though.


Do you think everyday use would be a problem with just the quilted one?

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Longchamp fall presentation in Singapore continued
source: instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Ramai said:


> Do you think everyday use would be a problem with just the quilted one?
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk



According to Longchamp.com, the quilted Amazones are made of lambskin and the smooth Amazones are made of cowhide. Sometimes the website descriptions are not entirely accurate, however. Probably worth checking with Longchamp customer service by phone or in a boutique to hear what they say about the nature of the leather and its durability. It's possible that the lambskin is blended with other leather to make it stronger, for instance, as in the "Metis" leather of LC's Cuir line.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I was in NY the last few days and made it in to the Madison and Soho boutiques. Received wonderful and incredibly helpful service in both. There were some great bags on sale, and I was quite tempted by a few. Loved all the rich blues in some of the lines. The turquoise Penelope is particularly stunning if you like such colors. I had no intent to purchase, but in Soho I fell in love with the (Pilot?) blue Penelope. Almost bought the large, but decided on the medium instead, as I already know I love that size. They didn’t have one on display, but the manager hunted around and found one in the cupboard for me. I’ve been looking for the right shade of slate blue forever and this comes pretty close. I also loved the Pilot Blue and Lipstick Roseau Croco totes with the metallic interiors, and the Equestrian print totes. I may have a few more purchases in my near future! 

I also got the Mademoiselle line out of my system. They are so so cool but just won’t work for me. Same with Madeline. Love the look but now know I can’t do the styles. Was really glad to be able to inspect them in person. 

One funny...while I was at Soho, a little girl, maybe around 5-ish, helped me choose my bag. She was shopping with her mom, and had her own cute little purse. We talked about bags and fireworks! She had great taste! LOL!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

LuvAllBags said:


> I was in NY the last few days and made it in to the Madison and Soho boutiques. Received wonderful and incredibly helpful service in both. There were some great bags on sale, and I was quite tempted by a few. Loved all the rich blues in some of the lines. The turquoise Penelope is particularly stunning if you like such colors. I had no intent to purchase, but in Soho I fell in love with the (Pilot?) blue Penelope. Almost bought the large, but decided on the medium instead, as I already know I love that size. They didn’t have one on display, but the manager hunted around and found one in the cupboard for me. I’ve been looking for the right shade of slate blue forever and this comes pretty close. I also loved the Pilot Blue and Lipstick Roseau Croco totes with the metallic interiors, and the Equestrian print totes. I may have a few more purchases in my near future!
> 
> I also got the Mademoiselle line out of my system. They are so so cool but just won’t work for me. Same with Madeline. Love the look but now know I can’t do the styles. Was really glad to be able to inspect them in person.
> 
> One funny...while I was at Soho, a little girl, maybe around 5-ish, helped me choose my bag. She was shopping with her mom, and had her own cute little purse. We talked about bags and fireworks! She had great taste! LOL!



Yay for you! Sounds like a fun shopping trip and congrats on your new Penelope! Would love to see a pic. 

It is too bad the Mademoiselle won't work for you. I find it incredibly functional (and chic of course) and I wore my gray one all over France last month. But I understand we all have different tastes and style preferences. I'm the same with the Madeleine however; it is coming in khaki for fall and I'm tempted to get the crossbody just for the color but the style just doesn't do it for me and I've got to keep telling myself no, no, no Cosmo, lol!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

new men’s stuff on Longchamp official instagram


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> new men’s stuff on Longchamp official instagramQUOTE]
> 
> Oh my, I am loving these! Clean lines and chic designs.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> 'm the same with the Madeleine however; it is coming in khaki for fall and I'm tempted to get the crossbody just for the color but the style just doesn't do it for me and I've got to keep telling myself no, no, no Cosmo, lol!


When I saw that MAD is coming out with a khaki, I thought it might be the answer for you. It's a pity that the style doesn't work for you


----------



## Cosmopolitan

U.S. Longchamp.com has updated for fall!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

another fall presentation, appears to be in Taiwan
source: instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

fyi these Pliage bags have a few butterflies on the back as well

source: instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Neimanmarcus.com now has the Club bags


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> Yay for you! Sounds like a fun shopping trip and congrats on your new Penelope! Would love to see a pic.
> 
> It is too bad the Mademoiselle won't work for you. I find it incredibly functional (and chic of course) and I wore my gray one all over France last month. But I understand we all have different tastes and style preferences. I'm the same with the Madeleine however; it is coming in khaki for fall and I'm tempted to get the crossbody just for the color but the style just doesn't do it for me and I've got to keep telling myself no, no, no Cosmo, lol!



Oh yes! A pic would help...lol. I included a few. This bag is incredibly difficult to photograph true to color. None of these are true, actually. It’s darker than the lightest color and lighter than the middle color. It’s blue with gray undertones. 

Office lighting no flash:




Office lighting with flash:




Airport lighting near a window:


----------



## Cosmopolitan

LuvAllBags said:


> Oh yes! A pic would help...lol. I included a few. This bag is incredibly difficult to photograph true to color. None of these are true, actually. It’s darker than the lightest color and lighter than the middle color. It’s blue with gray undertones.



What a great blue-gray color! It will work with lots of other colors. Don't think I had seen a pic of the Penelope in regular leather in Pilot Blue until yesterday when longchamp.com updated for fall. Here's the stock pic in case you want it. Congrats again on your pretty bag!


----------



## MamaSleepy

Cosmopolitan said:


> Neimanmarcus.com now has the Club bags
> 
> View attachment 4123145


Cosmopolitan - what is the difference between the club and the neo, other than the emblem? Sorry if it's obvious and I missed it. TIA


----------



## Cosmopolitan

MamaSleepy said:


> Cosmopolitan - what is the difference between the club and the neo, other than the emblem? Sorry if it's obvious and I missed it. TIA



The Pliage Club bags don't have long straps, they have contrasting painted resin and they are constructed of Pliage nylon canvas, not Neo material. (Someone please correct me if I'm wrong on that last point.)


----------



## SmokieDragon

MamaSleepy said:


> Cosmopolitan - what is the difference between the club and the neo, other than the emblem? Sorry if it's obvious and I missed it. TIA





Cosmopolitan said:


> The Pliage Club bags don't have long straps, they have contrasting painted resin and they are constructed of Pliage nylon canvas, not Neo material. (Someone please correct me if I'm wrong on that last point.)



To add to Cosmo's points above, the Club has got a huge internal pocket. The one on the SLH can store my iPad Mini in a case  The Club can also be folded up like a regular LP


----------



## SmokieDragon

LuvAllBags said:


> Oh yes! A pic would help...lol. I included a few. This bag is incredibly difficult to photograph true to color. None of these are true, actually. It’s darker than the lightest color and lighter than the middle color. It’s blue with gray undertones.
> 
> Office lighting no flash:
> 
> View attachment 4123207
> 
> 
> Office lighting with flash:
> 
> View attachment 4123208
> 
> 
> Airport lighting near a window:
> 
> View attachment 4123211



Congrats on your new Penelope! It's a beautiful colour  If I didn't have an Indigo Penelope Fantaisie, I would get this! I think your last photo is the truest to the real colour but even then not quite


----------



## Monique1004

MamaSleepy said:


> Cosmopolitan - what is the difference between the club and the neo, other than the emblem? Sorry if it's obvious and I missed it. TIA


1st picture is inside the Neo bag from a site & a grey one is my Club bag. I could be wrong but it looks like the the Neo has additional inside lining. For me, it's the choice of design. I really like how the Club looks & its light weight.


----------



## MamaSleepy

Monique1004 said:


> 1st picture is inside the Neo bag from a site & a grey one is my Club bag. I could be wrong but it looks like the the Neo has additional inside lining. For me, it's the choice of design. I really like how the Club looks & its light weight.
> View attachment 4123433
> View attachment 4123435
> View attachment 4123436


Thank you all for your explanations!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Monique1004 said:


> a grey one is my Club bag.



I love the last pic of your grey Club. The details are absolutely lovely!


----------



## vink

Cosmopolitan said:


> Longchamp fall presentation in Singapore
> source: instagram
> 
> View attachment 4120105
> View attachment 4120106
> View attachment 4120107
> View attachment 4120108
> View attachment 4120109
> View attachment 4120110
> View attachment 4120111
> View attachment 4120112


Not really a yellow fan and thought one MBMJ I have is enough. Somehow I like this shade of mademoiselle. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

LuvAllBags said:


> I was in NY the last few days and made it in to the Madison and Soho boutiques. Received wonderful and incredibly helpful service in both. There were some great bags on sale, and I was quite tempted by a few. Loved all the rich blues in some of the lines. The turquoise Penelope is particularly stunning if you like such colors. I had no intent to purchase, but in Soho I fell in love with the (Pilot?) blue Penelope. Almost bought the large, but decided on the medium instead, as I already know I love that size. They didn’t have one on display, but the manager hunted around and found one in the cupboard for me. I’ve been looking for the right shade of slate blue forever and this comes pretty close. I also loved the Pilot Blue and Lipstick Roseau Croco totes with the metallic interiors, and the Equestrian print totes. I may have a few more purchases in my near future!
> 
> I also got the Mademoiselle line out of my system. They are so so cool but just won’t work for me. Same with Madeline. Love the look but now know I can’t do the styles. Was really glad to be able to inspect them in person.
> 
> One funny...while I was at Soho, a little girl, maybe around 5-ish, helped me choose my bag. She was shopping with her mom, and had her own cute little purse. We talked about bags and fireworks! She had great taste! LOL!


Yay for you! I love shopping with children whom I can ask opinion.  I'm actually kinda train DD to shop with me.  [emoji16]


----------



## EGBDF

LuvAllBags said:


> Oh yes! A pic would help...lol. I included a few. This bag is incredibly difficult to photograph true to color. None of these are true, actually. It’s darker than the lightest color and lighter than the middle color. It’s blue with gray undertones.
> 
> Office lighting no flash:
> 
> View attachment 4123207
> 
> 
> Office lighting with flash:
> 
> View attachment 4123208
> 
> 
> Airport lighting near a window:
> 
> View attachment 4123211


This is just gorgeous! I love this bag and this color. Congrats. I've thought about the medium-what do you think as far as weight and carrying it? The handles actually look long in your pics (like you could shoulder carry) but I don't think a medium can fit over the shoulder, right?


----------



## seton

LuvAllBags said:


> Oh yes! A pic would help...lol. I included a few. This bag is incredibly difficult to photograph true to color. None of these are true, actually. It’s darker than the lightest color and lighter than the middle color. It’s blue with gray undertones.
> 
> Office lighting no flash:
> 
> View attachment 4123207
> 
> 
> Office lighting with flash:
> 
> View attachment 4123208
> 
> 
> Airport lighting near a window:
> 
> View attachment 4123211



Congrats on the Penelope. I think there are at least 7 Pilot Blues across various lines this season and It's inteesting to see this color in different medias and leathers. The Pilot Blue 3D is quite dark to the others.


----------



## seton

I spoke with the Bloomies buyer and they confirmed that Bloomies will also carry all the cws of the *LP Club*, altho they dont know when.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Cavalcade bag on instagram 

This is Mexican actress/singer Kika Edgar


----------



## LuvAllBags

EGBDF said:


> This is just gorgeous! I love this bag and this color. Congrats. I've thought about the medium-what do you think as far as weight and carrying it? The handles actually look long in your pics (like you could shoulder carry) but I don't think a medium can fit over the shoulder, right?



Thanks! It does get heavy when I load it up. It doesn’t help that I lug my ipad around. Correct - no shoulder carry with the medium. The angle of my pics is deceiving. I looked hard at the tote size, but decided the medium works well for me. 



seton said:


> Congrats on the Penelope. I think there are at least 7 Pilot Blues across various lines this season and It's inteesting to see this color in different medias and leathers. The Pilot Blue 3D is quite dark to the others.



I noticed that! Pilot is pretty different across the lines.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

store display on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from Longchamp’s fall campaign


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> Cavalcade bag on instagram
> 
> This is Mexican actress/singer Kika Edgar
> 
> View attachment 4125445
> View attachment 4125446
> View attachment 4125447




Oh no. WOC in this case is "Wallet on crotch". I'm pretty sure there was a way to shorten the chain IIRC.


----------



## seton

RTW show


----------



## Monique1004

I can’t believe that I missed this one. I’ve been waiting since the spring for this bag. I should’ve stalked the site... Is there anyone who knows any boutique in US still has it in stock?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Monique1004 said:


> I can’t believe that I missed this one. I’ve been waiting since the spring for this bag. I should’ve stalked the site... Is there anyone who knows any boutique in US still has it in stock?
> View attachment 4128040



I doubt that you have missed it. U.S. Longchamp.com just updated for fall last Thursday and if you look around the site, many bags are listed as not in stock because they haven’t arrived yet. 

At the same time, because Longchamp doesn’t produce all that many of the higher-end leather pieces, it would be a good idea for you to talk to your local boutique to find out the expected arrival date (if the bag isn’t already here) and to get your name down for it. 

Btw in case you didn’t notice the official color name is ebony. Pics released during PFW in March made it seem purple to some of us. Here’s an instagram pic I saved from last week.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Bloomingdales.com now has the Pliage Club bags






And this new strap


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> And this new strap]



I had put my name down for the all black version of the shorter strap. Hope it is what I envisioned it to be in terms of strap length; the intention is to use it with the cuir & neo as a shoulder bag.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here’s an instagram pic I saved from last week.



I am disappointed that it's not purple. That scarf is so pretty though. [emoji7]


----------



## Monique1004

Cosmopolitan said:


> I doubt that you have missed it. U.S. Longchamp.com just updated for fall last Thursday and if you look around the site, many bags are listed as not in stock because they haven’t arrived yet.
> 
> At the same time, because Longchamp doesn’t produce all that many of the higher-end leather pieces, it would be a good idea for you to talk to your local boutique to find out the expected arrival date (if the bag isn’t already here) and to get your name down for it.
> 
> Btw in case you didn’t notice the official color name is ebony. Pics released during PFW in March made it seem purple to some of us. Here’s an instagram pic I saved from last week.
> 
> View attachment 4128221



I still like it from the runway video. Yes, purple would have been perfect. I’m hoping it’s not too yellowish brown. I hope it to be a cold brown.


----------



## Monique1004

Cosmopolitan said:


> Bloomingdales.com now has the Pliage Club bags
> 
> View attachment 4128230
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this new strap
> 
> View attachment 4128231
> View attachment 4128232



I was actually wondering about the strap from one of the earlier photo. Now I know it is a strap. Thank you for the info.


----------



## Monique1004

Does anyone have a nice SA contact at the boutique in Manhattan?


----------



## seton

Monique1004 said:


> Does anyone have a nice SA contact at the boutique in Manhattan?



At Fifth Avenue, Rei transferred over from Soho store so might have the most experience of the staff there. Emmanuel is new but is probably more responsive to inquiries.


----------



## Monique1004

seton said:


> At Fifth Avenue, Rei transferred over from Soho store so might have the most experience of the staff there. Emmanuel is new but is probably more responsive to inquiries.



Thank you very much!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Another Bloomingdales exclusive: Amazone Folk bag in pilot blue suede


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Amazone Folk bags on instagram


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Amazone Folk bags on instagram
> 
> View attachment 4131902
> View attachment 4131903
> View attachment 4131904



Too much frills - the vertical one at the centre must go haha


----------



## TNgypsy

I just ordered a small (mini) short handle LP Club in garnet from the LC website. I’ve wanted a red hand held bag forever and almost bought a regular red LP a few weeks ago. I’m glad I hesitated on that purchase. I just love that that the handle and flap on these Club bags match the nylon. It looks like the button on the garnet color is pewter. I love that. Depending on how much I like this bag I may order the gun metal or khaki in the SLH size. A question for those of you who have one of the Club bags: do the colored buttons look like the color will eventually scratch or rub off (like the colored buttons on LV SLGs tend to do)?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

fall presentation in the Philippines 
source: instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

fall presentation in the Philippines 
source: instagram


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> Another Bloomingdales exclusive: Amazone Folk bag in pilot blue suede
> 
> View attachment 4131869
> View attachment 4131870
> View attachment 4131871
> View attachment 4131873



I love how this color translates to suede.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I really want this bag in the burgundy color combo, which is showing out of stock. Fingers crossed it’s just not arrived yet. I saw the blue IRL and loved the print as much as I hoped I would.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LuvAllBags said:


> I really want this bag in the burgundy color combo



I am intrigued to see this print in person too. The burgundy color combi looks amazing from the pictures shared.


----------



## LuvAllBags

frenziedhandbag said:


> I am intrigued to see this print in person too. The burgundy color combi looks amazing from the pictures shared.



Yes! I was hoping I wouldn’t like it IRL so I could forget about it but alas...I liked it even more.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LuvAllBags said:


> Yes! I was hoping I wouldn’t like it IRL so I could forget about it but alas...I liked it even more.


I just saw the scarf online and it looked really pretty too.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Hadn’t noticed this previously; there’s a new, larger size Penelope crossbody bag for fall and it has a pocket on the back. $740 USD for the larger size

source: https://www.debijenkorf.nl/longchamp-penelope-crossbodytas-van-leer-3594044706-359404470600000?







Here it is in Pilot blue

source: https://www.edisac.com/porte-travers-penelope-longchamp-02068843-291-en


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> there’s a new, larger size Penelope crossbody



This is interesting. Best thing is that the strap is adjustable!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

lots of new arrivals at Bloomingdales.com


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> Hadn’t noticed this previously; there’s a new, larger size Penelope crossbody bag for fall and it has a pocket on the back. $740 USD for the larger size
> 
> source: https://www.debijenkorf.nl/longchamp-penelope-crossbodytas-van-leer-3594044706-359404470600000?
> 
> View attachment 4139147
> View attachment 4139148
> View attachment 4139149
> View attachment 4139150
> 
> 
> Here it is in Pilot blue
> 
> source: https://www.edisac.com/porte-travers-penelope-longchamp-02068843-291-en
> 
> View attachment 4139168
> View attachment 4139169



Yes! I saw this in Soho and it’s a nice size. Still too small for me but seemed comparable to the larger Mademoiselle in size and very attractive!


----------



## LuvAllBags

LC has my Burgundy Roseau Galop tote in stock! Yessss! Ordering...


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Hadn’t noticed this previously; there’s a new, larger size Penelope crossbody bag for fall and it has a pocket on the back. $740 USD for the larger size
> 
> source: https://www.debijenkorf.nl/longchamp-penelope-crossbodytas-van-leer-3594044706-359404470600000?
> 
> View attachment 4139147
> View attachment 4139148
> View attachment 4139149
> View attachment 4139150
> 
> 
> Here it is in Pilot blue
> 
> source: https://www.edisac.com/porte-travers-penelope-longchamp-02068843-291-en
> 
> View attachment 4139168
> View attachment 4139169



I've seen this before in Black in the boutique. Still not sure about those leather loops where the strap meets the bag


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Paris Rocks on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from LC instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Heritage bag on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Cavalcade bag on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Penelopes on LC instagram


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Penelopes on LC instagram



I'm enjoying all these bag with scarfs pairings. Thank you for the eye candy.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

store displays on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

more Penelope pics from LC instagram


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> View attachment 4145623



That sweater. [emoji7]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> That sweater. [emoji7]



The same one Kendall wears in The Encounter film


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> The same one Kendall wears in The Encounter film]



Oh, I see.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Cosmopolitan said:


> more Penelope pics from LC instagram
> 
> View attachment 4145622
> View attachment 4145623
> View attachment 4145624
> View attachment 4145625


I love the Penelope backpack design!!! So cute; might be my favorite one. Do you think it can be converted to crossbody? I couldn't tell from the website. And I always love the clothes LC comes up with for AW. So pretty.

There's also a Penelope document holder, which has a strap(!), but I think the original design details are cuter:


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Edisac.com lists the measurements for the new Cavalcade line (which they are still referring to as the Alezane line). U.S. Longchamp.com doesn't have the measurements posted yet.




#1 LARGER HOBO
30 cm x 24 cm x 9 cm ---> approx 12" x 9 1/2" x 3 1/2"

#2 MEDIUM CROSSBODY
27 cm x 21 cm x 9 cm ---> approx 10 1/2" x 8" x 3 1/2"

#3 SMALLER CROSSBODY
20 cm x 16 cm x 6 cm ---> approx 8" x 6" x 2 1/2"


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> store displays on instagram
> 
> View attachment 4145511
> View attachment 4145512
> View attachment 4145513
> View attachment 4145514



A very dense store display! Wow!


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> That sweater. [emoji7]


There is one in small on the realreal for anyone interested


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> store display]






I wonder if this 'camera bag' is the one that @seton shared, only that the reverse of it is shown. I dropped by to the boutique yesterday, hoping that it had arrived but not yet. Left my name for Capucine and Chestnut.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> View attachment 4146531
> 
> 
> I wonder if this 'camera bag' is the one that @seton shared, only that the reverse of it is shown. I dropped by to the boutique yesterday, hoping that it had arrived but not yet. Left my name for Capucine and Chestnut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4146532



Yes that’s the camera bag. I can see the double zips. Looking forward to seeing more pics of this bag.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Yes that’s the camera bag. I can see the double zips. Looking forward to seeing more pics of this bag.


I really do like the looks of it. Hope to see it irl soon.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Heritage bag on instagram


----------



## MamaSleepy

Cosmopolitan said:


> Heritage bag on instagram
> 
> View attachment 4146676
> View attachment 4146677


[
Heritage bag looks nice here - I wouldn't have considered this color before.
May I ask which Instagrammer this is?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

MamaSleepy said:


> May I ask which Instagrammer this is?



Pics were posted by Rothardt Leder, a Longchamp retailer in Germany


----------



## LuvAllBags

Here’s Roseau Galop Shoulder Tote in Burgundy! I love it but am worried about getting it dirty. It’s uncoated canvas. Any advice for treating it?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

LuvAllBags said:


> Here’s Roseau Galop Shoulder Tote in Burgundy! I love it but am worried about getting it dirty. It’s uncoated canvas. Any advice for treating it?
> 
> View attachment 4147936
> 
> 
> View attachment 4147937
> 
> 
> View attachment 4147938



Congrats! Looks so much prettier than in the stock pics. Love burgundy for fall!


----------



## cheidel

Cosmopolitan said:


> fall presentation in the Philippines
> source: instagram
> 
> View attachment 4133831
> View attachment 4133832
> View attachment 4133836
> View attachment 4133837
> View attachment 4133838
> View attachment 4133839
> View attachment 4133840
> View attachment 4133841
> View attachment 4133842
> View attachment 4133843


Oh my, I love the tan color!!!!!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Amazones on instagram


----------



## MamaSleepy

Cosmopolitan said:


> fall presentation in the Philippines
> source: instagram
> 
> View attachment 4133831
> View attachment 4133832
> View attachment 4133836
> View attachment 4133837
> View attachment 4133838
> View attachment 4133839
> View attachment 4133840
> View attachment 4133841
> View attachment 4133842
> View attachment 4133843


Cosmo - the 1st pic reminds me so much of what I wore to school in the 60s. The whole "vibe." Thanks for sharing.
(should never throw away anything! Well, at least accessories, my body doesn't outgrow those)


----------



## bellebellebelle19

LuvAllBags said:


> Here’s Roseau Galop Shoulder Tote in Burgundy! I love it but am worried about getting it dirty. It’s uncoated canvas. Any advice for treating it?
> 
> View attachment 4147936
> 
> 
> View attachment 4147937
> 
> 
> View attachment 4147938


there are stain repellent sprays that work just as well on leather and fabric! I use kiwi and it's been great!!


----------



## seton

LuvAllBags said:


> Here’s Roseau Galop Shoulder Tote in Burgundy! I love it but am worried about getting it dirty. It’s uncoated canvas. Any advice for treating it?
> 
> View attachment 4147936
> 
> 
> View attachment 4147937
> 
> 
> View attachment 4147938


Congratulations. I have an uncoated LC and I just leave it alone as it is busy so dirt is not that noticeable. You can treat it with apple guard spray if u want.

I am probably going to get the LP galop as it is in neo type material and has a zipper instead.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

fall press day in Indonesia 
source: instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Bloomingdales.com has the new Foulonne camera bag


----------



## Monique1004

The limited edition Mademoiselle is finally available on line so I just ordered one. Hopefully it's more of cool brown.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Monique1004 said:


> The limited edition Mademoiselle is finally available on line so I just ordered one. Hopefully it's more of cool brown.
> View attachment 4150422



Yay!! We will be bag twins! Congrats! 

Here's mine. I'm not sure what a cool brown is. Wish I could be more helpful


----------



## Monique1004

SmokieDragon said:


> Yay!! We will be bag twins! Congrats!
> 
> Here's mine. I'm not sure what a cool brown is. Wish I could be more helpful



Thanks for the Pic! Looks nice. I just didn't want it to be yellowish brown because I thought it would be more of purple color when I first saw pictures of it.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Amazone on instagram


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Bloomingdales.com has the new Foulonne camera bag



I like that it has card slots at the back. It also looks very generous in terms of space. I am eyeing the WOC in Foulonne too but this does seem more practical instead.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Amazone Folk bag

source


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle pouch on instagram


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Mademoiselle pouch on instagram



I wish there were regular leather versions of this one. In a sidenote, the purple scarf is gorgeous!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Here are some pics of the new Cavalcade small crossbody

source


----------



## seton

Carrying my Bloomingdale's exclusive LP today. I am showing it with the picture from the website to show the different pattern placements.
Sings ....

You are a butterfly
And butterflies are free to fly
Fly away. High away. Bye. Bye.


----------



## catsinthebag

seton said:


> Carrying my Bloomingdale's exclusive LP today. I am showing it with the picture from the website to show the different pattern placements.
> Sings ....
> 
> You are a butterfly
> And butterflies are free to fly
> Fly away. High away. Bye. Bye.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4155481
> View attachment 4155482



The color looks totally different too. I like your photo way better! Do you mind sharing where the charm is from?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> Carrying my Bloomingdale's exclusive LP today.



Congrats @seton! Love the color scheme of these; gray plus those cool blue-greens.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> Carrying my Bloomingdale's exclusive LP today.]



Pretty! I like your picture so much more than the stock pic. I like how the pale gray background showcases the .


----------



## Cosmopolitan

3Ds and Shop Its on instagram


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Carrying my Bloomingdale's exclusive LP today. I am showing it with the picture from the website to show the different pattern placements.
> Sings ....
> 
> You are a butterfly
> And butterflies are free to fly
> Fly away. High away. Bye. Bye.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4155481
> View attachment 4155482



Congrats and very pretty!


----------



## seton

catsinthebag said:


> The color looks totally different too. I like your photo way better! Do you mind sharing where the charm is from?



Not at all but it's not current. It's a Coach charm from when they did a bunch that were NYC themed. I believe that our Charm Queen @pbnjam had most - if not all - of them so she would know better than I. I only bought this one bc it had the SOL on it.



Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats @seton! Love the color scheme of these; gray plus those cool blue-greens.



TY, Cosmo, that is very graciously said since I know u dont like butterflies. Heehee. 



frenziedhandbag said:


> Pretty! I like your picture so much more than the stock pic. I like how the pale gray background showcases the .





SmokieDragon said:


> Congrats and very pretty!



TY both!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Amazone and Paris Rocks on instagram


----------



## LuvAllBags

seton said:


> Carrying my Bloomingdale's exclusive LP today. I am showing it with the picture from the website to show the different pattern placements.
> Sings ....
> 
> You are a butterfly
> And butterflies are free to fly
> Fly away. High away. Bye. Bye.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4155481
> View attachment 4155482



Congratulations. I like yours better than their pics.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Nordstrom.com has the medium Alezane crossbody. Interestingly they are not calling it the Cavalcade line like Longchamp.com.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Pliage Galop on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Amazones on instagram


----------



## Ramai

Anyone have the Amazone? How is it holding up?


----------



## SmokieDragon

Ramai said:


> Anyone have the Amazone? How is it holding up?



I have the cowhide one and have used it for 2 weeks since buying it. So far so good. It's now part of my rotation


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Longchamp Venice boutique pics on instagram


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Longchamp Venice boutique pics on instagram ]



It looks like a huge boutique and I sight the Cavalcade line (seems like full range).


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> Carrying my Bloomingdale's exclusive LP today. I am showing it with the picture from the website to show the different pattern placements.
> Sings ....
> 
> You are a butterfly
> And butterflies are free to fly
> Fly away. High away. Bye. Bye.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4155481
> View attachment 4155482


It’s lovely, and the perfect charm!!!!!


----------



## cheidel

Cosmopolitan said:


> Nordstrom.com has the medium Alezane crossbody. Interestingly they are not calling it the Cavalcade line like Longchamp.com.
> 
> View attachment 4158658
> View attachment 4158659
> View attachment 4158660
> View attachment 4158661
> View attachment 4158662
> View attachment 4158663
> View attachment 4158664


Oh, I love this Crossbody!!!!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Neimanmarcus.com has the Alezane/Cavalcade large hobo








Bloomingdales.com has the Alezane/Cavalcade small crossbody


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Amazone on Marie Claire Korea cover


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle pouch on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Heritage line on instagram


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Mademoiselle pouch on instagram
> 
> View attachment 4166203



It reminds me of my discontinued 2.0 Crossbody, minus the flat pocket in front, it's smaller and it has a belt loop, according to the website. Can't imagine wearing this on a belt hehe


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> It reminds me of my discontinued 2.0 Crossbody, minus the flat pocket in front, it's smaller and it has a belt loop, according to the website. Can't imagine wearing this on a belt hehe



Yeah belt bags aren't my thing and I wouldn't wear it that way either. You can see the belt loops in the below pics from edisac.com. 

(Remember during PFW in March they were calling these "Tomette" bags; yet another name change like Sur Seine/Amazone and Alezane/Cavalcade.)


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Yeah belt bags aren't my thing and I wouldn't wear it that way either. You can see the belt loops in the below pics from edisac.com.
> 
> (Remember during PFW in March they were calling these "Tomette" bags; yet another name change like Sur Seine/Amazone and Alezane/Cavalcade.)
> 
> View attachment 4167134
> View attachment 4167135
> View attachment 4167136
> View attachment 4167137



I wonder why they’re trying to sully the Mademoiselle name with these pouches! At least the other name changes didn’t affect an existing line cos they are new lines


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> I wonder why they’re trying to sully the Mademoiselle name with these pouches! At least the other name changes didn’t affect an existing line cos they are new lines



Idk, they made the little pouches to match all the suede/rivets/quilted Mademoiselle bags for fall, so it kind of makes sense to me that they'd share the same name, rather than coming up with a whole new name for the pouches.


----------



## seton

Comparison of chestnut to red lacquer fou 
Red lining inside LPC brides


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Cavalcade bag on instagram


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> Pliage Galop on instagram
> 
> View attachment 4159913
> View attachment 4159914
> View attachment 4159915



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Cavalcade, Amazone etc on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## seton

Photo dump. I passed by another store over the weekend.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> Photo dump. I passed by another store over the weekend



[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] Thank you Seton! 
I love these shots! Especially of the Fou WOCs and camera bags all lined up together. The boutique that I go is smaller and the full color range is often incomplete. Seeing everything together helps. Need that [emoji192] keychain too, to go with my Miaou bag.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Nordstrom.com is now selling Longchamp scarves


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Nordstrom.com is now selling Longchamp scarves



This is wonderful news! Always enjoyed the shopping experience at Nordies. Thank you for sharing. [emoji257]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

fall bags seen at NYFW on Kendall Jenner and Poppy Delevingne

source: instagram


----------



## madamefifi

seton said:


> Photo dump. I passed by another store over the weekend.




Those keychains![emoji76]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Amazones on instagram


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Dahlia mini SH, well not so mini anymore. Loving the new size. Dahlia was a color that attracted me at first sight. Rich and saturated... and it even matches my bedspread. [emoji171]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Happy [emoji394] day! Crossing one more off my list. Small cuir in Khaki. The smell of new leather... [emoji172]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Dahlia mini SH





frenziedhandbag said:


> Small cuir in Khaki.



Woohoo you are on a roll! Have fun enjoying all your new Longchamp scores!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Woohoo you are on a roll! Have fun enjoying all your new Longchamp scores!


Thank you! I'm very happy to check these off my list. [emoji5] Still waiting impatiently for the short leather strap to go with the cuirs. Wonder when it will reach our shores. It had already sold out on the USA website.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Wonder when it will reach our shores.



Lots of fall stuff also hasn’t reached my US boutique and US Longchamp.com. For instance I’m waiting to see the natural color in the 3D line and the garnet color in the Cavalcade line...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Lots of fall stuff also hasn’t reached my US boutique and US Longchamp.com. For instance I’m waiting to see the natural color in the 3D line and the garnet color in the Cavalcade line...



Both these are not in my country either, the same goes for some colors in the Fou line. This schedule of stock in is wierd to me. It is already September and the year end sale is not far away. Not that I'm complaining but doesn't it impact LC that as soon as these arrive, they go into the sale very soon?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Both these are not in my country either, the same goes for some colors in the Fou line. This schedule of stock in is wierd to me. It is already September and the year end sale is not far away. Not that I'm complaining but doesn't it impact LC that as soon as these arrive, they go into the sale very soon?



Yes and many of these fall bags have been up on Longchamp.com since late May. Guess the LC workers are busy making fringe fringe and more FRINGE, lol!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Guess the LC workers are busy making fringe fringe and more FRINGE, lol!



I literally sighed when I read your comment, LOL! And I do believe it's a very labour intensive process, causing some production of Madeleines, Mademoiselles and Amazones to be shifted out of France!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Dahlia mini SH, well not so mini anymore. Loving the new size. Dahlia was a color that attracted me at first sight. Rich and saturated... and it even matches my bedspread. [emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4195564





frenziedhandbag said:


> Happy [emoji394] day! Crossing one more off my list. Small cuir in Khaki. The smell of new leather... [emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4195571



Congrats on all your wonderful arrivals today!  They are all beautiful and wonderful additions! 



frenziedhandbag said:


> Still waiting impatiently for the short leather strap to go with the cuirs.



It hasn't arrived here either. This one has arrived, which I'm going to check out later today: https://uk.longchamp.com/products/le-pliage-cuir/shoulder-strap/l7275g78556


----------



## Cosmopolitan

I was able to see the garnet Cavalcade at Bloomies Chevy Chase. It’s a nice burgundy, I’d say slightly darker and less pink than this season’s garnet 3D or the past season garnet Paris Rocks. The one I saw already had a couple of scratches.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

more pics from Bloomies


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Guess the LC workers are busy making fringe fringe and more FRINGE, lol!



Whilst I am bursting out with laughter, I can't help feeling aghast. I can't help feeling swish swish swosh watching the presentation, there is fringe on every item. It is just too much for the eyes.

I think you are right about the LC workers being kept busy. I distinctively remember there is a gray Shop-It crossbody and pouch but even these are not listed on both US and UK websites anymore.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Congrats on all your wonderful arrivals today!



Thank you for sharing my joy! Since we are in the same region, I hope the short strap is included in this shipment.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> It’s a nice burgundy



It's very pretty. I did try on the Cavalcade WOC in black. I did enjoy all aspects of it except the fact that the chains will create wear very soon to the sides of flap where it rubs against. This is because the bottom sags a little when I have things within, so in order to close the bag properly, I will need to pull down harder. If I wish to minimise wear, I will have to lift the bottom and close. It feels like an extra step to me. The Fou WOC is more fuss and worry free with its thicker leather.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> It's very pretty. I did try on the Cavalcade WOC in black.



The garnet Cavalcade I photographed at Bloomingdales was the small crossbody. I actually preferred the medium Cavalcade crossbody when trying them on at my boutique recently; was a very practical size, not too big, not too small, very similar to my navy Foulonne crossbody saddle bag. But of course the Cavalcade line has lambskin leather that’s much more luxurious—and delicate. That’s still what worries me. The large Cavalcade hobo is nice too if you’re looking for a bigger-capacity shoulder-carry bag.


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> Happy [emoji394] day! Crossing one more off my list. Small cuir in Khaki. The smell of new leather... [emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4195571



* sings* 
//Someone got in a big shipment// 
All excellent choices. Carry in good health, my friend!




Cosmopolitan said:


> more pics from Bloomies
> 
> View attachment 4195714
> View attachment 4195715
> View attachment 4195716
> View attachment 4195717
> View attachment 4195718
> View attachment 4195719
> View attachment 4195720
> View attachment 4195721
> View attachment 4195722



That Bloomies has good stock. The Bloomies selection in the flagship is pretty small considering.

Since I am in this thread, I'll spread some non-news. The LC x Cloe Floirat collex is on schedule to arrive in the US stores in Nov. They are gonna focus on the dog accessories from what I have heard.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> But of course the Cavalcade line has lambskin leather that’s much more luxurious—and delicate. That’s still what worries me.



I wonder if you knew I was looking at the Fou crossbody saddle bag. [emoji12]  I have the navy medium cuir but it is proving to be too big for me to use as a daily bag. Thinking to let it go and considering the Fou instead.

I like the Cavalcade line but I share the same concern as you. I observed the black WOC and smaller crossbody bag I tried on had a lot of small marks on them. I presume they are nail scratches? The SA assured me that the leather is as hardy as the cuir leather but I felt it seems more delicate and a crossbody in it meant constant rubbing on the back of the bag. Will check out the larger hobo bag when it arrives... goodness knows when. [emoji19]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> Carry in good health, my friend!
> 
> The LC x Cloe Floirat collex is on schedule to arrive in the US stores in Nov. They are gonna focus on the dog accessories from what I have heard.



Thank you Seton! I've been eyeing both of these ever since you shared them.

Great news on the LE collex. I was using Miaou today and wondering how nice if LC had doggies too. [emoji106]


----------



## SmokieDragon

Here is my new Cuir strap. I think it goes well with my Black Cuir even though it's navy. One thing that shocked me though is... I just discovered it's Made in China! All my past straps have been Made in France. Guess I wasn't paying close attention in the boutique cos I just assumed it would be Made in France. Nevertheless, it's still a lovely strap 

Also, here's a 70th Anniversary cookie I got from the boutique today


----------



## SmokieDragon

SmokieDragon said:


> I literally sighed when I read your comment, LOL! And I do believe it's a very labour intensive process, causing some production of Madeleines, Mademoiselles and Amazones to be shifted out of France!



And now production of the new Cuir strap also not in France anymore!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Wow! It's very pretty. Looking at the stock pic, I wouldn't had known the smaller round leather bits are in pebble. It matches your black cuir and the details of the strap are so beautiful.

The cookie is such a nice gesture by LC. Love the galloping rider.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> The Fou WOC is more fuss and worry free with its thicker leather.



So is the Heritage WOC with its "saffiano" cowhide


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> They are gonna focus on the dog accessories from what I have heard.



YAY!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Wow! It's very pretty. Looking at the stock pic, I wouldn't had known the smaller round leather bits are in pebble. It matches your black cuir and the details of the strap are so beautiful.



Thanks! Ok, I will have to touch the Pebble bits later to see if they are full leather or covering up a metal button. Will let you know. The bag is downstairs now while I'm up here typing away with glee


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Here is my new Cuir strap.
> 
> Also, here's a 70th Anniversary cookie I got from the boutique today



Congrats on your new strap! And I hope you intend on sharing that cookie with the rest of us!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> I will have to touch the Pebble bits later to see if they are full leather or covering up a metal button. Will let you know.



Thank you. [emoji4] The short strap that I wish to get is made up of similar round leather bits. I will have preferred a plain strap but my SA assured me its a toned down look.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> So is the Heritage WOC with its "saffiano" cowhide


Enabler you. [emoji38]  I shall be content with my Heritage crossbody. 
Fou WOC it shall be. [emoji276]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> YAY!!!


I wish there are Shih Tzus.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats on your new strap! And I hope you intend on sharing that cookie with the rest of us!



Thanks so much!  I wanted to share but since it's not possible, it went into my tummy first thing in the morning haha 



frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you. [emoji4] The short strap that I wish to get is made up of similar round leather bits. I will have preferred a plain strap but my SA assured me its a toned down look.



Sounds and feels like it's leather covering up a metal button. The flowers are all leather 



frenziedhandbag said:


> I wish there are Shih Tzus.



My favourite type of dog  Me too!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Sounds and feels like it's leather covering up a metal button.



Thank you. That definitely sounds more sturdy, which is great.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Amazones on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Madeleines on instagram


----------



## EGBDF

Cosmopolitan said:


> Madeleines on instagram
> 
> View attachment 4200097
> View attachment 4200098
> View attachment 4200099
> View attachment 4200100
> View attachment 4200101
> View attachment 4200102


Oh, I love the contrasting interiors of the Madeleines. This is one of my favorite bags but I can't buy one. I have several bags in the same style (flap/handle) and they don't really work for me. Love the way they look though.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

EGBDF said:


> I can't buy one. I have several bags in the same style (flap/handle) and they don't really work for me.



You may remember that I had been saying the very same thing for about the past nine months. Like you I had owned many top handle/flap bags in the past (including an Hermès Kelly) and I didn’t find them functional either, and I insisted the Madeleine would NOT work for me. But I have to admit now after owning my Madeleine crossbody for several weeks that I was wrong. Because of the bag’s small size and stiff structure and the placement of the latch, it is possible to open and close it with one hand while wearing it on the long strap. So it’s worth testing out in the boutique IMO. You might be pleasantly surprised like I was.


----------



## SmokieDragon

EGBDF said:


> Oh, I love the contrasting interiors of the Madeleines. This is one of my favorite bags but I can't buy one. I have several bags in the same style (flap/handle) and they don't really work for me. Love the way they look though.



My Madeleines have boring matching interiors. My Petal Crossbody one has a light pink interior while my Tribu in Nude and Orange has a beige interior. How did I end up picking the boring interiors? LOL!

Yes, yes, yes try it on the at boutique like what Cosmo has suggested 



Cosmopolitan said:


> YBut I have to admit now after owning my Madeleine crossbody for several weeks that I was wrong. Because of the bag’s small size and stiff structure and the placement of the latch, it is possible to open and close it with one hand while wearing it on the long strap. So it’s worth testing out in the boutique IMO. You might be pleasantly surprised like I was.



YAY!!! I'm so happy to read this!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> You might be pleasantly surprised like I was.



Hooray! I'm so glad the style works for you. Plus, the khaki in it is so beautiful. [emoji172]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Amazone Bombers on instagram


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Cosmopolitan said:


> Amazone Bombers on instagram
> 
> View attachment 4202331
> 
> View attachment 4202332


It looks very cool on her - but the bag is so bulky and the chain looks so delicate! I don't know if it works.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

bellebellebelle19 said:


> It looks very cool on her - but the bag is so bulky and the chain looks so delicate! I don't know if it works.



I agree. Even if the Amazone chain was worn doubled up it still wouldn’t be proportional to the bag.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Amazones on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle pouch on instagram


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Dahlia mini SH, well not so mini anymore. Loving the new size. Dahlia was a color that attracted me at first sight. Rich and saturated... and it even matches my bedspread. [emoji171]





frenziedhandbag said:


> Happy [emoji394] day! Crossing one more off my list. Small cuir in Khaki. The smell of new leather... [emoji172]



Congrats @Frenzied! Beautiful color and beautiful leather!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Congrats @Frenzied! Beautiful color and beautiful leather!


Thank you Phio, I do love a good green. [emoji5] 

Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Dahlia mini SH, well not so mini anymore. Loving the new size. Dahlia was a color that attracted me at first sight. Rich and saturated... and it even matches my bedspread. [emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4195564


So cute!!!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Happy [emoji394] day! Crossing one more off my list. Small cuir in Khaki. The smell of new leather... [emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4195571


Congrats!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> So cute!!!





cheidel said:


> Congrats!!! [emoji2]


Thank you my friend!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Cavalcade on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Amazone at PFW

source: instagram


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> View attachment 4204924



Pilot blue is growing on me. [emoji170]


----------



## paula3boys

My friend said she was in Longchamp in NY the other day and was told a new limited edition with Brooklyn Bridge would be out in November. Anyone else hear this?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Cavalcades on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Madeleine and Heritage on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

new Amazone on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seeing numerous IG posts this morning about that new Amazone bag


----------



## EGBDF

Cosmopolitan said:


> seeing numerous IG posts this morning about that new Amazone bag
> 
> View attachment 4213565
> 
> View attachment 4213566
> 
> View attachment 4213567


I just don't like this bag--it looks so raggedy to me.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

EGBDF said:


> I just don't like this bag--it looks so raggedy to me.



I’d buy it in a second if it didn’t have the fringe. I like the studs and mixed textures. Unfortunately fringe is the future in Longchamp land.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Unfortunately fringe is the future in Longchamp land.



Sometimes less is more


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Paris Premier and Amazone on instagram


----------



## SmokieDragon

Ebony Mademoiselle with my new AW18 Heritage strap


----------



## seton

Just saw this at the Galeries site
https://www.galerieslafayette.com/p/sac+porte+main+m+go+for+good-longchamp/300405312035/306


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Just saw this at the Galeries site
> https://www.galerieslafayette.com/p/sac+porte+main+m+go+for+good-longchamp/300405312035/306
> View attachment 4217217



Interesting! How did they get stock of this bag when it's not even on the LC website?


----------



## MamaSleepy

Cosmopolitan said:


> Paris Premier and Amazone on instagram
> 
> View attachment 4216644
> View attachment 4216645


Oh, gotta love that black bag!
Wish Longchamp posted more than just a front viewpoint. 
Not sure I'd pick the Longchamp label if I was spending  $2,300+ for a bag tho.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Paris Premier



I wish the simple perforation design on this Paris Premier is on the Amazone instead of all the swishing fringe.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Ebony Mademoiselle with my new AW18 Heritage strap


This Mlle is a beauty with the contrasting whipstick. That's a refreshing color for the AW18 strap. Haven't seen it irl yet


----------



## frenziedhandbag

frenziedhandbag said:


> This Mlle is a beauty with the contrasting whipstick.



[emoji23] Oh my, I meant to type "whipstitch".


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> This Mlle is a beauty with the contrasting whipstick. That's a refreshing color for the AW18 strap. Haven't seen it irl yet



Thanks! It should be in the boutique over there already


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks! It should be in the boutique over there already


I'll look out for it on my next visit.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Amazones on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Heritage bag on instagram


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Amazones on instagram
> 
> View attachment 4221070



Cross-shoulder wear!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Cross-shoulder wear!



Yeah this has been a thing for about a yr now, at least on IG. I think it looks really contrived.

And besides, how do you answer your phone quickly with the bag rigged up like that, lol?????


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> And besides, how do you answer your phone quickly with the bag rigged up like that, lol?????



Looks like it could be potentially painful!  Only for the young and pretentious hahahaha


----------



## Cosmopolitan

been seeing quite a few IG posts featuring these men’s collection bags


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Amazone on instagram


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> been seeing quite a few IG posts featuring these men’s collection bags



Clean lines and look so sleek.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

store displays on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Madeleine and Amazone on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Amazone Rock bag available at Bloomingdales.com


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Cavalcade on Longchamp.com


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## SmokieDragon

Here's my short Buttons Strap with my Medium Blue Cuir


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Cavalcade on LC instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Cavalcade on instagram


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Cavalcade on instagram ]



This style is on my wishlist but with gunmetal or silver hardware.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> This style is on my wishlist but with gunmetal or silver hardware.



I liked that mid size crossbody too when I tried on the Cavalcade line in September. It’s basically the same size as the Foulonne saddle bag that we both own.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I liked that mid size crossbody too when I tried on the Cavalcade line in September. It’s basically the same size as the Foulonne saddle bag that we both own.


[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]
I was just browsing LC on IG and thought the smallest crossbody seems a tad too small. Now that you mentioned that the mid sized is the same as the Fou, I must remember to check it out in store. Thank you for enabling yet again!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Cavalcades on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Amazone on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Amazone on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Cavalcade on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Perhaps this new Amazone arrival at Bloomingdales.com is part of a holiday collection or maybe it’s SS19? It’s a true red, lighter than the earlier released burgundy Amazone.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Amazone on instagram


----------



## Ramai

frenziedhandbag said:


> Happy [emoji394] day! Crossing one more off my list. Small cuir in Khaki. The smell of new leather... [emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4195571



It’s lovely. Is the leather strong enough to carry a MacBook Air for travel?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ramai said:


> It’s lovely. Is the leather strong enough to carry a MacBook Air for travel?



Thank you. I am not sure how heavy the MacBook Air is so I am afraid I can't comment on this aspect. The strap of the Cuir bag is thin though and if the bag is full or loaded, it does feel heavy on the shoulder as the strap is long and in turn, drags the weight down. The cuir leather is not delicate though and I had travelled with it. It holds up well even when I do have a lot within. I do feel that a thicker strap is more comfortable if I know my bag is going to be laden with water, umbrella, gloves etc. 

I do also recommend the Neo line if you are open to nylon...and of course my favourite LC leather line; Foulonne. This leather is light and wears like iron. I think it makes for a wonderful travel companion.


----------



## Ramai

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you. I am not sure how heavy the MacBook Air is so I am afraid I can't comment on this aspect. The strap of the Cuir bag is thin though and if the bag is full or loaded, it does feel heavy on the shoulder as the strap is long and in turn, drags the weight down. The cuir leather is not delicate though and I had travelled with it. It holds up well even when I do have a lot within. I do feel that a thicker strap is more comfortable if I know my bag is going to be laden with water, umbrella, gloves etc.
> 
> I do also recommend the Neo line if you are open to nylon...and of course my favourite LC leather line; Foulonne. This leather is light and wears like iron. I think it makes for a wonderful travel companion.


Thanks so much for the feedback.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Le Pliage Cuir short strap. 
To me, it is M&Ms strap. [emoji7]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ramai said:


> Thanks so much for the feedback.


You are most welcome. If you can, do try it on in person or order it from a store that allows returns. Weight and personal comfort differs from person to person and I guess only after trying it out, then you can make the best judgement whether the style works for you.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Le Pliage Cuir short strap.
> To me, it is M&Ms strap. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4240470



Definitely M&Ms! Hope your kiddo doesn’t try to pluck them off and eat them lol. Congrats on your pretty strap!  I bet it will be very versatile since it has all those different colors you can match to it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Hope your kiddo doesn’t try to pluck them off and eat them lol. Congrats on your pretty strap! [emoji2] I bet it will be very versatile since it has all those different colors you can match to it.



Thank you! This strap makes me happy just looking at it, not to mention the hassle my SA went through to secure it for me. Only two pieces were allocated to the boutique. It is definitely versatile, matching well with my pebble, khaki, mocha cuirs plus black neo and MAD. Hooray! 

Kiddo finds the design wierd. He thinks they look like colored pimples. Ewwww..


----------



## Cosmopolitan

The Longchamp boutique sale begins Dec. 4 in the U.S.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> This strap makes me happy just looking at it, not to mention the hassle my SA went through to secure it for me.



My boutique had your M&Ms strap in stock so I saw it IRL today. Very nice and wide and comfy looking. I told them LC needs to make more short straps like that.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I told them LC needs to make more short straps like that.



Absolutely agree. I wrote to LC in a feeble attempt to request for more short straps.


----------



## Monique1004

Cosmopolitan said:


> My boutique had your M&Ms strap in stock so I saw it IRL today. Very nice and wide and comfy looking. I told them LC needs to make more short straps like that.



Can you tell me which location it is? I missed out when it was available on line.

Never mind. Found it again online...


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Cavalcade on instagram


----------



## SmokieDragon

AW18 Short Cuir Strap with my Year of the Dog Cuir


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Foulonne camera bag on instagram


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Foulonne camera bag on instagram
> 
> View attachment 4250394



Thanks for posting! That's a really long strap!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks for posting! That's a really long strap!



Well I think she's short and she's wearing it straight down on one shoulder rather than crossbody. According to Nordstrom the strap is adjustable from 21 1/2” to 25” which seems pretty standard for Longchamp these days.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Foulonne camera bag on instagram



The sale is approaching and these camera bags are not in my country yet. I have this inkling that they will arrive and enter the sale immediately. Very much like last year for my colorblock Cuir strap in Sienna.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Cavalcades on instagram


----------



## SmokieDragon

Boutique sales will be starting on 21 Nov in Malaysia with the first 2 days for VIP customers


----------



## SmokieDragon

Looks like it's a good sale this time around. Roseau Croco going at 50% off - apparently the Black one is also 50% off though there's no stock in my boutique but it's ok because I'm waiting for the Pilot Blue to come from another boutique! I've fallen in love with this colour 

Looks like end of the road for the Madeleine Top Handle, Heritage Hobo and Heritage Top Handle M - the blacks ones of these are all on sale.

Good discounts for the Anemone, Butterfly and Galloping Horse Pliages / Neos - 50%.

The seasonal colours of the Heritage Crossbodies are all going at 50% off.

The preview sale I attended today didn't have that many items - it seems more are to arrive on Friday when I pick up my Roseau Croco LH


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Looks like it's a good sale this time around.




Thanks for your report and congrats on your upcoming Roseau Croco!!!

Just a thought (or maybe a wish) on the Heritage hobo.... LC has been doing a lot more silver and gunmetal hardware in the Heritage line the past few seasons. Maybe the black/gold HW Heritage hobo is on sale because they are going to produce it in black with silver HW??? I'd be SO all over that, lol, if it actually happened. I've always wanted a Heritage hobo but don't want it with gold hardware.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Thanks for your report and congrats on your upcoming Roseau Croco!!!
> 
> Just a thought (or maybe a wish) on the Heritage hobo.... LC has been doing a lot more silver and gunmetal hardware in the Heritage line the past few seasons. Maybe the black/gold HW Heritage hobo is on sale because they are going to produce it in black with silver HW??? I'd be SO all over that, lol, if it actually happened. I've always wanted a Heritage hobo but don't want it with gold hardware.



Thanks so much!  I finally realised that my love for the Croco will never end and even though I was worried before about Croco being ageing, life is too short for that  

Wow! That would be sensational re the Heritage Hobo!  We must hope


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> Looks like it's a good sale this time around. Roseau Croco going at 50% off - apparently the Black one is also 50% off though there's no stock in my boutique but it's ok because I'm waiting for the Pilot Blue to come from another boutique! I've fallen in love with this colour
> 
> Looks like end of the road for the Madeleine Top Handle, Heritage Hobo and Heritage Top Handle M - the blacks ones of these are all on sale.
> 
> Good discounts for the Anemone, Butterfly and Galloping Horse Pliages / Neos - 50%.
> 
> The seasonal colours of the Heritage Crossbodies are all going at 50% off.
> 
> The preview sale I attended today didn't have that many items - it seems more are to arrive on Friday when I pick up my Roseau Croco LH



Thanks for the report. A 50% discount is nice but I will prob get a Fou SLG and I doubt those would be 50.


----------



## catsinthebag

Not sure where to post this, but does anyone know if this Mademoiselle will be part of the upcoming sale?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

catsinthebag said:


> Not sure where to post this, but does anyone know if this Mademoiselle will be part of the upcoming sale?
> 
> View attachment 4262849



Seems likely that it will be included. (Edited to add: Although last fall I expected my patent/fur Mademoiselle to go into the sale and it did not.) I'll keep my eyes peeled for you at other locations too. Just fyi in case you don't know, those grommet Mademoiselles are color-blocked and I think the side of this one is a brownish color but I'm not sure exactly what the color name is.


----------



## seton

catsinthebag said:


> Not sure where to post this, but does anyone know if this Mademoiselle will be part of the upcoming sale?
> 
> View attachment 4262849



i think smokie would know for sure since the sale has already started in her country but i would think so.


----------



## SmokieDragon

catsinthebag said:


> Not sure where to post this, but does anyone know if this Mademoiselle will be part of the upcoming sale?
> 
> View attachment 4262849



It was on sale for 30% off in my local boutique here



seton said:


> i think smokie would know for sure since the sale has already started in her country but i would think so.



Indeed I know  My SA seemed surprised that I wasn't interested in it and then I said, "Err, suede bottom..."


----------



## catsinthebag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Seems likely that it will be included. (Edited to add: Although last fall I expected my patent/fur Mademoiselle to go into the sale and it did not.) I'll keep my eyes peeled for you at other locations too. Just fyi in case you don't know, those grommet Mademoiselles are color-blocked and I think the side of this one is a brownish color but I'm not sure exactly what the color name is.
> 
> View attachment 4262880
> View attachment 4262882
> View attachment 4262883



Thanks. I hadn’t really seen any photos showing the back and sides. I really like the bag from the front, but if the sides are colorblocked to add an additional color, that may be a little too much for me.


----------



## catsinthebag

SmokieDragon said:


> It was on sale for 30% off in my local boutique here
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed I know  My SA seemed surprised that I wasn't interested in it and then I said, "Err, suede bottom..."



Thanks for the info. I hadn’t realized the bottom was suede — somehow I assumed it was the croc-embossed black, That will probably be a deal-killer for me as well. I don’t think my boutique will have this one, so you and @Cosmopolitan probably saved me from an expensive online mistake!


----------



## SmokieDragon

catsinthebag said:


> Thanks for the info. I hadn’t realized the bottom was suede — somehow I assumed it was the croc-embossed black, That will probably be a deal-killer for me as well. I don’t think my boutique will have this one, so you and @Cosmopolitan probably saved me from an expensive online mistake!



You’re very welcome and glad to help. To confirm, it is dark brown suede colour blocking at the sides and bottom


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> The Longchamp boutique sale begins Dec. 4 in the U.S.


When one keeps checking the website, thinking the sale commences on 1st Dec.... only to realise I got the dates wrong. ‍♀️


----------



## SmokieDragon

More findings from the sale in my home country: Bilberry LP Nylon is being discontinued (20% off), bye bye to Heritage  WOC (black WOC 30% off), even Black Heritage Crossbodies are on sale - at this stage I'm beginning to think the entire Heritage line is being discontinued..., and Amazone Medium 30% off for Powder and Sand


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> More findings from the sale in my home country: Bilberry LP Nylon is being discontinued (20% off), bye bye to Heritage  WOC (black WOC 30% off), even Black Heritage Crossbodies are on sale - at this stage I'm beginning to think the entire Heritage line is being discontinued..., and Amazone Medium 30% off for Powder and Sand



1. Really no need for Bilberry LPN when you now have the Bilberrry LPClub.

2. I agree about the LP Heritage. That was my guess for the line to be discontinued when I thought about it a few wks ago. Here are some pix of the leather bags to be in the sale tomorrow. In thi one, u can see that all the colors including black are in the sale. Also, LC has shown no new colors for Spring19 which was a big clue.


----------



## seton

the rest of leather sale bags


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> at this stage I'm beginning to think the entire Heritage line is being discontinued...



Yes I’ve also been seeing all the black Heritage bags marked down everywhere. But in the pic below that I posted last month in the spring thread you can see a white Heritage WOC in the upper right.


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> 1. Really no need for Bilberry LPN when you now have the Bilberrry LPClub.
> 
> 2. I agree about the LP Heritage. That was my guess for the line to be discontinued when I thought about it a few wks ago. Here are some pix of the leather bags to be in the sale tomorrow. In thi one, u can see that all the colors including black are in the sale. Also, LC has shown no new colors for Spring19 which was a big clue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4269012



There is a slight colour difference between the 2 Bilberries. The Club one looks more vibrant 

Your pic looks so similar to the shelf at the boutique I was at today except the Black Heritage Hobo is now gone


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> But in the pic below that I posted last month in the spring thread you can see a white Heritage WOC in the upper right.
> 
> View attachment 4269023



Indeed!

Here it is also in Pink at the bottom left of the picture that @Cosmopolitan just posted:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





There must be a tweak in the design like how they have tweaked the Madeleine Top Handle, hence the discount this season


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> Yes I’ve also been seeing all the black Heritage bags marked down everywhere. But in the pic below that I posted last month in the spring thread you can see a white Heritage WOC in the upper right.
> 
> View attachment 4269023



They are either modifying it or making a whole new line. The black full size wallet all the way on the bottom looks kind of too saggy to be the LPH leather.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

As I said a couple of weeks ago on the previous page, I’ve always had a glimmer of hope that LC would remake the black Heritage bags with silver hardware. Guess we’ll find out soon enough what is happening to the line. 

In this instagram pic posted by LC today the hardware sorta looks silver to me on the wallet but it’s hard to tell for sure.


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> Indeed!
> 
> Here it is also in Pink at the bottom left of the picture that @Cosmopolitan just posted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There must be a tweak in the design like how they have tweaked the Madeleine Top Handle, hence the discount this season



That display is a mix of old and new. The pink bags on the bottom are the old LPH bags. That WOC has a panel behind the button that the White/Ivory one does not have.


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> That display is a mix of old and new. The pink bags on the bottom are the old LPH bags. That WOC has a panel behind the button that the White/Ivory one does not have.



Oic! I like the panel. Interesting that it's not there anymore


----------



## seton

seton said:


> They are either modifying it or making a whole new line. The black full size wallet all the way on the bottom looks kind of too saggy to be the LPH leather.


I can now confirm that lp heritage is all gone. That MOC belongs to a new line like my gut was telling me. It's called, Game on.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> I can now confirm that lp heritage is all gone. That MOC belongs to a new line like my gut was telling me. It's called, Game on.



Thanks for posting the news @seton. Glad now that I stocked up on two Heritage bags from FW18. Eager to see more of what the remade line is like. Longchamp really needs to work on its names, however. "Game on" is so silly.


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> Thanks for posting the news @seton. Glad now that I stocked up on two Heritage bags from FW18. Eager to see more of what the remade line is like. Longchamp really needs to work on its names, however. "Game on" is so silly.


I have all the info on the new line. I will post it tonight when I am on desktop


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> I have all the info on the new line. I will post it tonight when I am on desktop



Yay! I will stay tuned.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> I can now confirm that lp heritage is all gone.



So glad I got my Heritage before it is gone for good.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> So glad I got my Heritage before it is gone for good.



Me too! If I hadn’t gotten my little colour blocked one during the F and F sale in my country, I would have snapped up the black XS during this sale


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Me too! If I hadn’t gotten my little colour blocked one during the F and F sale in my country, I would have snapped up the black XS during this sale


The color blocked version is very nice but a lighter color. If it works for you, I totally second another one in black. I mean, why not? [emoji12]


----------



## catsinthebag

frenziedhandbag said:


> So glad I got my Heritage before it is gone for good.



Me too — I picked up a gray crossbody at the sale today — I think it’s a perfect little structured bag.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

catsinthebag said:


> Me too — I picked up a gray crossbody at the sale today — I think it’s a perfect little structured bag.



Congrats!  Which size did u get? Are we twins?


----------



## Lizzys

Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats!  Which size did u get? Are we twins?
> 
> View attachment 4270352


@Cosmopolitan  I ordered the larger shoulder strap burgundy one from the store in DC today.  I couldn't get the bag off my mind after you revealed your burgundy crossbody. It will be here in the next day or two and I can't wait to see it.  Love your Heritage family!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Lizzys said:


> @Cosmopolitan  I ordered the larger shoulder strap burgundy one from the store in DC today.  I couldn't get the bag off my mind after you revealed your burgundy crossbody. It will be here in the next day or two and I can't wait to see it.  Love your Heritage family!



Woohoo that’s awesome!  I love love love the Heritage hobo in burgundy. I may eventually regret not getting one, but I couldn’t justify another burgundy bag since I have several already, including the XS Heritage. Very happy for you and I hope you enjoy your purchase.


----------



## catsinthebag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats!  Which size did u get? Are we twins?
> 
> View attachment 4270352



I think we are! I got the small size with the all-leather strap (as opposed to the XS with the partial chain strap). Will post pics in the next couple of days.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

catsinthebag said:


> I think we are! I got the small size with the all-leather strap (as opposed to the XS with the partial chain strap). Will post pics in the next couple of days.



Mine are all the XS but happy to be cousins lol.


----------



## catsinthebag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Mine are all the XS but happy to be cousins lol.



Ha ha, XS is too small for me! The small is already a challenge! But I love the look of a small structured bag. This one is an experiment of sorts, so I’m thrilled to have gotten it on sale.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

catsinthebag said:


> Ha ha, XS is too small for me! The small is already a challenge! But I love the look of a small structured bag. This one is an experiment of sorts, so I’m thrilled to have gotten it on sale.


I think you will love it. The small is a good size. It's somehow structured but leather is not rigid, which is a bonus.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Lizzys said:


> I ordered the larger shoulder strap burgundy!



Wonderful choice! Will love to see it after you receive it. Please do post pics? The burgundy is beautiful.


----------



## Lizzys

I ordered two items from the fall/winter sale and they both came in today. My photos do not give the rich colors justice. They are both so beautiful!  The two scarves I ordered last week came in today too. I really wasn't thinking of the scarves when I ordered the two bags. I was originally going to order the Mademoiselle hobo in the black/plum studded. I still can't stop thinking about the plum one though and I have a lot of purple clothes!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Lizzys said:


> I ordered two items from the fall/winter sale and they both came in today!



Your choices look fantastic! I'm loving both! And the scarves too. [emoji7]
I was eyeing the small Penelope in burgundy but even when empty, the bag felt slightly heavy and I am always on the go so it might not be too practical for me. You've just reminded me of the Penelope bucket bag which is a style I love too, but the suede sides might not fare well in my tropical country.

I've seen the purple Mademoiselle that you are eyeing. It's beautiful. [emoji6]


----------



## SmokieDragon

Lizzys said:


> View attachment 4271298
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered two items from the fall/winter sale and they both came in today. My photos do not give the rich colors justice. They are both so beautiful!  The two scarves I ordered last week came in today too. I really wasn't thinking of the scarves when I ordered the two bags. I was originally going to order the Mademoiselle hobo in the black/plum studded. I still can't stop thinking about the plum one though and I have a lot of purple clothes!



Splendid choices and love how you composed your picture by using your scarves as the background


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Lizzys said:


> View attachment 4271298
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered two items from the fall/winter sale and they both came in today.



Wonderful choices @Lizzys! I think you will enjoy these for many years to come.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Hi all, This was my sale choice so far. Still eyeing a few other things. Love this pattern. This one is more practical than the canvas Roseau, which I also like but am a bit more nervous to use.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi all, This was my sale choice so far.



I feel that this print is very iconic of LC. I'm toying with the idea of getting the scarf in it.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Just popped in the 5th Ave NYC Longchamp and was told the U.S. sale will run through Christmas Eve


----------



## Lizzys

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi all, This was my sale choice so far. Still eyeing a few other things. Love this pattern. This one is more practical than the canvas Roseau, which I also like but am a bit more nervous to use.


The colors in this bag are so nice and rich. Just beautiful!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Lizzys said:


> The colors in this bag are so nice and rich. Just beautiful!


+1!


----------



## LuvAllBags

frenziedhandbag said:


> I feel that this print is very iconic of LC. I'm toying with the idea of getting the scarf in it.



The scarf would be so pretty!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LuvAllBags said:


> The scarf would be so pretty!


I think so too. [emoji173]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Here’s my other sale purchase. Large Shop-It in Garnet! Took forever to arrive. Was shipped from the South Coast Plaza boutique.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

U.S. online sale extended to Jan. 6


----------



## spicestory

I just saw Le Pliage (Nylon line) in the color Bilberry is currently on sale on the LC US & UK website. Does this mean the color Bilberry is now considered a seasonal color instead of a permanent color?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

spicestory said:


> I just saw Le Pliage (Nylon line) in the color Bilberry is currently on sale on the LC US & UK website. Does this mean the color Bilberry is now considered a seasonal color instead of a permanent color?



Bilberry LP Nylon is discontinued because there’s a bilberry LP Club for spring 2019. See posts #562-563.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Bilberry LP Nylon is discontinued because there’s a bilberry LP Club for spring 2019. See posts #562-563.
> 
> View attachment 4290362



Ahhhh, Bilberry Club  I might just get this and make it my first 1623


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Bilberry



Pretty! I like the complementing colors. [emoji171]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Ahhhh, Bilberry Club



Good choice! I'm wondering what else I can get in it since I already have the LLP.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

^The margarita is looking pretty good to me.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> ^The margarita is looking pretty good to me.


Yep. Love the mood of the pic. Casual. Relaxed. Enjoying life. LC as companion.


----------



## spicestory

Cosmopolitan said:


> Bilberry LP Nylon is discontinued because there’s a bilberry LP Club for spring 2019. See posts #562-563.
> View attachment 4290362


@Cosmopolitan - thanks for the info!


----------



## Stansy

The online sale started today ovee here - super disappointing! LPC size M only in blue, barely any LP SLH, meh.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Fell in love with this, purchased the matching bag also on the counter there (and a Roseau 1948 Tote and NY Popsicle duffle) Was out of control today.  I just discovered Longchamp in Paris last month and purchased my first bag, the Eiffel tower tote.


----------



## SmokieDragon

MeepMeep67 said:


> Was out of control today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4409043



Congrats on your purchases! I think a lot of us here can identify with being out of control when it comes to LC hahahaha


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> I think a lot of us here can identify with being out of control when it comes to LC



+1
Hahahahaha


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> Was out of control today.  ]



Wow! Sounds like a great haul. It is tough to stop with Longchamp. Aside from great leather quality, the brand always comes up with new styles to keep us interested.

Don't worry about being out of control. We are here with you. [emoji16]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

MeepMeep67 said:


> Fell in love with this, purchased the matching bag also on the counter there (and a Roseau 1948 Tote and NY Popsicle duffle) Was out of control today.  I just discovered Longchamp in Paris last month and purchased my first bag, the Eiffel tower tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4409043



Congrats on your haul and welcome to Longchamp!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

MeepMeep67 said:


> Fell in love with this, purchased the matching bag also on the counter there (and a Roseau 1948 Tote and NY Popsicle duffle) Was out of control today.  I just discovered Longchamp in Paris last month and purchased my first bag, the Eiffel tower tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4409043


Such  a pretty jacket!!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Thank you all for being here for me!!!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Im so lucky to have an outlet store in town.  Now that I have discovered Longchamp!!

Super excited. Picking this up today, it matches the jacket I bought there a few months ago.
my first leather Longchamp! and its 1/2 price


----------



## Cosmopolitan

MeepMeep67 said:


> Im so lucky to have an outlet store in town.  Now that I have discovered Longchamp!!
> 
> Super excited. Picking this up today, it matches the jacket I bought there a few months ago.
> my first leather Longchamp! and its 1/2 price



That's great that you tracked it down and at a fabulous price too.  I really like camera bag styles like this and I hope Longchamp makes more of them. Enjoy your new bag! Will be very dangerous having a LC outlet in your home town.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Cosmopolitan said:


> That's great that you tracked it down and at a fabulous price too.  I really like camera bag styles like this and I hope Longchamp makes more of them. Enjoy your new bag! Will be very dangerous having a LC outlet in your home town.


 very dangerous every time I have gone in there I spend  $700! But just start out to go get one thing and then I end up with stuff like this. But most items are 1/2 price and today was an additional 15% off. Last time additional 20%.  I love everything.  I am really enjoying the Longchamp brand. You are right about the little camera bag what a great size and hold so much I'm so excited to use it.  And it has the cutest little butterfly charm on the pull strap.  Such a lovely little detail that makes me smile


----------



## seton

MeepMeep67 said:


> very dangerous every time I have gone in there I spend  $700! But just start out to go get one thing and then I end up with stuff like this. But most items are 1/2 price and today was an additional 15% off. Last time additional 20%.  I love everything.  I am really enjoying the Longchamp brand. You are right about the little camera bag what a great size and hold so much I'm so excited to use it.  And it has the cutest little butterfly charm on the pull strap.  Such a lovely little detail that makes me smile



Great haul. And the butterfly on the pull is a fantatic detail.


----------



## SmokieDragon

MeepMeep67 said:


> very dangerous every time I have gone in there I spend  $700! But just start out to go get one thing and then I end up with stuff like this. But most items are 1/2 price and today was an additional 15% off. Last time additional 20%.  I love everything.  I am really enjoying the Longchamp brand. You are right about the little camera bag what a great size and hold so much I'm so excited to use it.  And it has the cutest little butterfly charm on the pull strap.  Such a lovely little detail that makes me smile



Congrats on everything and great prices too! That butterfly on the zipper pull is an excellent spot - even I've never noticed that haha


----------



## Jcherishz

MeepMeep67 said:


> very dangerous every time I have gone in there I spend  $700! But just start out to go get one thing and then I end up with stuff like this. But most items are 1/2 price and today was an additional 15% off. Last time additional 20%.  I love everything.  I am really enjoying the Longchamp brand. You are right about the little camera bag what a great size and hold so much I'm so excited to use it.  And it has the cutest little butterfly charm on the pull strap.  Such a lovely little detail that makes me smile


Hi @MeepMeep67 , how are you liking the mini camera bag? Does it scratch easily?I'm contemplating getting one with the flower on it.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Jcherishz said:


> Hi @MeepMeep67 , how are you liking the mini camera bag? Does it scratch easily?I'm contemplating getting one with the flower on it.


Ive only carried it a couple times, no scratches.  Its very soft and seems durable.  Its so cute, and holds a lot for a little bag.  I still love it.  I also bought a couple Longchamp leather straps in other colors for it, at the outlet they are only about $24.

The Real  Real has one on sale $145 & 20% off. Looks new. For this price you can't go wrong!!
https://www.therealreal.com/product...-applique-leather-crossbody-5q62y?position=69


----------



## Jcherishz

MeepMeep67 said:


> Ive only carried it a couple times, no scratches.  Its very soft and seems durable.  Its so cute, and holds a lot for a little bag.  I still love it.  I also bought a couple Longchamp leather straps in other colors for it, at the outlet they are only about $24.
> 
> The Real  Real has one on sale $145 & 20% off. Looks new. For this price you can't go wrong!!
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...-applique-leather-crossbody-5q62y?position=69


Thanks! That was the exact listing I was looking at haha.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Jcherishz said:


> Thanks! That was the exact listing I was looking at haha.


Did you purchase the camera bag?
These are the straps, I think for the 3-D collection.  At the outlet $35. each, I got mine additional 20% off


----------



## SmokieDragon

MeepMeep67 said:


> Did you purchase the camera bag?
> These are the straps, I think for the 3-D collection.  At the outlet $35. each, I got mine additional 20% off
> 
> View attachment 4531677



Yes, they are for the 3D Collection and you got a great deal  These are great for the 3D because they are shorter unlike the super long strap that normally comes with the 3D. I'm 5'1" and the strap is perfect for me to wear my Small 3D Tote as a shoulder and crossbody bag


----------



## MeepMeep67

SmokieDragon said:


> Yes, they are for the 3D Collection and you got a great deal  These are great for the 3D because they are shorter unlike the super long strap that normally comes with the 3D. I'm 5'1" and the strap is perfect for me to wear my Small 3D Tote as a shoulder and crossbody bag


I like the length too!  I was surprised at the reasonable price.  I should have bought the mustard one also for the little mustard pouch I purchased.


----------



## Jcherishz

MeepMeep67 said:


> Did you purchase the camera bag?
> These are the straps, I think for the 3-D collection.  At the outlet $35. each, I got mine additional 20% off
> 
> View attachment 4531677


It arrived today and I love it! Thanks for the encouragement. It's super light and the leather doesn't seem as delicate as I thought. The chain is a bit heavy though and too long for me but I was able to adjust it by looping the clasp through the ring. I may have to consider the 3D strap if they are still at the outlet next year when I go. Thanks @MeepMeep67 and @SmokieDragon for sharing about them. I got bit by the LC bug too and impulsively bought a gray Shop-it hobo even though I'm usually not a hobo gal but I think it will be great for some casual outings.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Jcherishz said:


> It arrived today and I love it! Thanks for the encouragement. It's super light and the leather doesn't seem as delicate as I thought. The chain is a bit heavy though and too long for me but I was able to adjust it by looping the clasp through the ring. I may have to consider the 3D strap if they are still at the outlet next year when I go. Thanks @MeepMeep67 and @SmokieDragon for sharing about them. I got bit by the LC bug too and impulsively bought a gray Shop-it hobo even though I'm usually not a hobo gal but I think it will be great for some casual outings.
> View attachment 4533002



Congrats on your haul!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Jcherishz said:


> It arrived today and I love it! Thanks for the encouragement. It's super light and the leather doesn't seem as delicate as I thought. The chain is a bit heavy though and too long for me but I was able to adjust it by looping the clasp through the ring. I may have to consider the 3D strap if they are still at the outlet next year when I go. Thanks @MeepMeep67 and @SmokieDragon for sharing about them. I got bit by the LC bug too and impulsively bought a gray Shop-it hobo even though I'm usually not a hobo gal but I think it will be great for some casual outings.
> View attachment 4533002


 Great bags!  yes, the chain feels too heavy and its too long for me also.  You can always call the outlet and have them send one to you. length end to end: 40.25". made in France


----------

